# Hi 2 everyone going 2 sheffield! part 14



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New Home Girls, Good Luck  

  

pam xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Everyone.. 

Hows everyone hope your all doing ok and enjoying the start to the weekend... 

Puss- How are you mate...did you manage to get nhs to do your tests, or have you got to pay...really   me when you have to pay.... Liked the Fundus fish fingers idea... 

Piper -Hows you and bubble n sqeak , have you been listerning to them on the doppler,,,hows the house packing going..

Rach - Are you back,, have kept an eye on the news and not heard of any murders or serious disturbances.. ...bet it will be nice to sleep in your own bed if you know what i mean... 

Michelle - How you doing hun..did you register with the Drs have you got an appt...bet you keep looking at you beauty scan piccie... ..how you feeling still tired and icky....

Pasha - Hows tick n tock and of course yourself ,,have you managed to fill out the bra yet... .. stuff some socks in may make it more comfy... ..any stairs yet...

Caza - Fundus are you trying to blind us with science... ... how you feeling now days better ... 

Becca1 - Twins brill news....    

Becca - Better appointment april than havin to wait till june hun,, bet you can't wait..then wedding dress shopping in may wow your gonna be busy... 

Clur - Hi mate hope your doing ok.....

debs - hows the dieting going for your hols,, hope you and warren are both ok..

Elliebabe - Not long till your hols to italy bet your looking forward to the break...hope your doing ok...

Hi to anyone i,ve missed,,and hope you all have a great weekend.. .. the fatty bloater here has just had a takeaway delievered and sat here in my demis rouso nightie lookin a picture...  ..well better go and stuff see you later...

luv

Deb Bee x x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

I'm HOME!!!!!!!!! feel like I've hardly been here for last couple of weeks, but on the bright side it is making the time go quickly and it will soon be April when hopefully I will hear about my funding! Piper you did make me smile about ringing them on the 1ST ,think I may have to be a little more patient than that! think it was the end of April when I heard last year! How times flys when your having fun!!!!!!!!!! Are we all still up for a lunch meet in April before the lovely Piper is too big to get in her car 

Well I managed to survive my course without slapping the Smug B*tch   that was on it! I've passed the first part so now just have to pass my 2nd assessment at work and i will be a Regional Trainer for Makaton (type of sign language for people with learning disabilities!)

Deb Bee - Great news that you have a heartbeat, really hope everything is OK with the cyst, looking on the bright side it means you get another scan!

Michele - Glad everything is going OK with your scan

Puss Glad your review went well have you seen you GP about the tests yet?

Piper hows the house packing going, or is there much of it with you being in rented for last couple of months thanks for texting me the other day it was good to have good news on a very sh*tty day!

Pasha and Caza - hope everything is going OK with you two and your twinnies

Becca - Great news that your cycling again maybe we will be cycle buddies if Care get their finger out with my funding! Don't you dare leave us just cos your not at Care, your one of us and we'll support you wherever you are!

Kaz - nice to know your keeping an eye on us honey

hope I've not forgot anyone, I'm off into town now for some retail therapy, after two weeks of no shops!

Love Rach


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls,

Thanks for picking up off the floor the other day, I needed it.

Rach, I hope we can cycle soon together   I have a feeling mine will be about May anyway.  Its got to our turn surely  

DebBee, hope you got some takeaway  

Hi to Pasha, Piper, Puss, Caza, Cazzi and all you lovely ladies.  Hope you are having a groovy weekend  

Been doing them ov pee thingys and it shows I am about to ov.  DF does nt feel 'used' yet, dirty pig.  I am just hoping I dont turn into Viv Hope!!!

Love

Becca
x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there 

Becca - oooh go get him while he's hot  
I'm having a month off all the pee-sticks and temperature stuff - we're going freestyle!    
Mine doesn't feel "used" yet either - keep telling him it'll drop off soon  

Rach - good to have you back & well done for passing!  I'm definately up for a meet-up in April - end of April's best for me, bit manic up to and over Easter..  I hope the funding news comes through quickly in April - have to say I'd be like Piper - in there straight away  

Deb Bee - hows it going there little buddy - Demis nightie - nah, positively slimline....    now if we're talking Hattie Jaques then that's a whole lot of material.....    Enjoy your takeaway - porkiness is next to godliness I always say......  

Pasha - are you still stuffing your bra with small mammals or has your chest sprung into full double E action to fill it unaided yet  

Piper - how's the packing going?  Have you unpacked the next 6 months of stock at work to nick the boxes yet?  Is the parcel tape fairy helping locate the scissors you put down somewhere 30 seconds ago that you cant find now.....     I feel for you hun - but it'll all be worth it when you arrive at the new nest  

Caza - how are you - can you still see your feet?  

Michelle - are you still running around like a mad thing at work?  Has our wonderful NHS taken you to it's bosom and made you welcome yet?  

Debs - hi there - it's been a bit nippy this week - is DH still doing the shorts and lovin it?  Hope the diet's not killing you - remember the itsy bitsy teeny weeny yellow polka dot bikini - that'll keep you on the straight and narrow.  Says she with a fig roll in her hand......  

Elliebabe - how's things?  Where did you say you were going in Italy?  I love the place -we had a honeymoon in Florence and it was great - learnt to mix an absolutely lethal marguerita    

Clur - helloooooooooooo  


Got a copy of the letter Dr Shaker has sent to my GP this morning - outlining the tests he's recommended ,  so I'll get in touch with the GP next week to see if they can help with them or not...  Bet it's "not"   


Big   to anyone I've missed!

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls at last my sickness has eased off a bit    my belly is getting bigger and good luck girls with your next TX hope u all have had a nice weekend love caza


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Rach - congratuations on passing your exam what a brainy bird you are... ... hope this means more money for you hun...nice to have you back...

Caza - Nice to know your feeling better and your bump is growing nicely.... 

Hi to all just a quicky coz were popping out to see the In laws and Out laws...  

luv

Deb Bee x x x


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi everybody

Hope you are all doing ok.

Puss - Hubby still in his shorts cold weather or not....too cold for me....want warm clothing to cover all my bits.  Don't know how warm it will be in spain...but I am taking bikini cold or not (although maybe overalls would be better to cover all my wobbly bits)

Have just re-joined Fitness First and trying not to be intimidated by all the skinny and musclular women....none of them look like "real" women (this is what I keep telling myself anyway)   

Deb Bee - Am well chuffed for you.  Bet you and your DH are over the moon.....look after yourselves and enjoy every minute.  You've given us all such hope that one day it could happen for us.

TTFN
Debs


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi  
Deb Bee - How u doing babe? Hope you and bubba are okie dokie. Just over a week now until you get to see him/her again    I can't put my picture down. DH even has it as a screen saver on his laptop  

Caza - I'm glad to hear you're not feeling so Icky now. I'll bet you're much happier now 

Rach - Fab news on passing your exam hun   Not long now until you find out about your funding. Woo hoo  

Puss -   Going freestyle!!! Poor DH - If it drops off you'll have to pop it in a jar and keep it for posterity - pickled of course  

Pasha - How's the house coming on? Hope it a little safer for you now and less like a childrens adventure playground  

Piper - Not long now until you move to your new home. Have you got a mental image of how the nursery/ies are going to look?   I'd be sat under a pile of colour charts and baby catalogues by now if I were moving  

Elliebabe - Hope things are well with you hun  Hope you're still going with the alternative therapies.

Becca - I've heard fab things about Jessops. I really really hope that this time is the ONE and you and your DH's dreams come true. Fingers firmly crossed hun 

As for me - I'm struggling a bit with morning sickness - or ALL day sickness at the moment. It's really getting me down to be honest. I bought some sea bands travel sickness bands from Boots yesterday but they haven't helped.  Everything smells awful too   I suppose I should just keep telling myself that I'm lucky and the sickness will pass though   Tiredness is still taking over too although I don't mind that too much.
Work have been really good and I've changed my job for a while so that I can work 9am - 6pm Mon to Fri.

Oooh - It's my booking in appointment tomorrow with my midwife. I'll be having most of my antenatal care at my GP's surgery which I'm happy about   I feel like everythings a lot more real now - and it's scared the living daylights out of me   Think the reality has begun to take hold.

Anyway ladies,

Hope you're all well - sorry if I've missed anyone, didn't mean to.

Lots of love

Michelle xxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All.... 

Hope were all doing ok and enjoying being at work...NOT... ....is it this weekend we put the clocks forward does that mean an hour less in bed...OMG.... does it also mean spring is here.... ... Me well i feel ok at the moment which to be honest i'm finding worrying my boobs don't hurt any more and aren't like two boulders and my stomach which was twinging alot has stopped ...i dont feel sick or seem to have any symptoms so am driving myself abit do lallie... ....

Michelle - How did the midwife appointment go....what did you have to do.... , glad work have changed your hours with you feeling icky hope the sea bands work soon for you hun.... 

Puss - Freestyle what can i say... ...just make sure the neighbours don't catch you
... ... try not to wear him out...or you may have to send for reinforcements...brad pitt etc... ...have you heard from gp yet about tests.....

Piper - Hows it going with you hun...still lost under a mountain of packing... .. shout if you want a hand..

Debs - Glad you n warren are doing abit better bet your lookiing forward to your jollies ... .. when is it you go...

Elliebabe - Italy...very romantic... ... could i stow along i won't make to much noise...honest.. ..might eat alot though... 

Rach - Feelin better now your back at home...and no training everyday... ...not long till you find out about funding... 

Caza - Still feeling ok hun......Do you work caza

Pasha - Hows everyone ... Is your poor DH still working his fingers to the bone on the house...will it be in home and gardens when its finished... 

Becca - Hows things going... .. your going to be a very busy bee what with the wedding dress search and treatment, have you seen a dress yet...

Clur - Hi matey .....  ...

Hi to everyone else sorry if i've missed you...... 

Luv

Deb Bee x x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls

Ooooo its quiet on here!!

DebBee, glad you are doing ok and that your nollies dont hurt anymore   Not been searching yet for wedding dress, need to loss to weight!!!

Michelle, thanks for message about Jessops   hope you are taking care of yourself.

Puss, i really do hope your GP helps with the tests.  mine gp actually funded the drugs for our 2nd ivf!!!  Think that was something to do with him dx me IBS for 14 yrs instead of referring to a speicalist earlier    I guess you are paying privately for ivf, i was really stress the importance of any extra help the nhs can give you.  Good luck  

Hope all you ladies are ok and planning to do nice things at weekend  

Love

Becca
x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

oooo nollies - that's a new one on me  

Sh*t week at work and getting sh*tter by the day   - sorry I've been quiet!

Not talked to the doc yet - have to get a telephone appt on a day I'm working at home,  and you can only ring the day before - hoping to sort it for Friday...

Deb Bee - I think the early symptoms subside in many people - try not to fret - I'm sure bubba will be waving at you next week on the scan  

Love to everyone
Puss
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello ladies,
Just a short one tonight as i'm signing off for a while as we move house tomorrow!! Hope you all behave while i'm offline and will rely on rach to pass on any news!! (please hun!)
Love to you all
Piper xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

The Day Has come....Piper

- Good luck with the house move, and hope everything goes to plan... ..please take it easy don't go carrying any boxes or owt hun...sure rach will keep you posted... 

Luv
Deb Bee x x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Ohh thats spooky have just texted piper to wish her luck as i thought it was today, my memory is obviously not as bad as i thought it was!

just popped in the check on you girlies and best not stay on long as at work!

lots of love
rach


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone ...... long time no see...... sorry .....everything bit manic this end ....  You all sound really well anyway, with lots of things to look forward to ....... 

Deb Bee ..... really good to hear all was well at the scan .... when's your next one?  Is it this Monday?  Try not to worry about not feeling 'icky' and no sore (.)(.) ...... think it's quite normal for things to settle down a bit.  You'll feel even more reassured when you have your next scan.  Let us know when it is.  You take care now ..... Ooh..... what's this about a cyst?  What happens with that?  Will it naturally disappear or what?  I don't know much about them?  Speak soon  

Becca ..... PLEASE keep us up to speed with treatment ..... we still need to know how you are and what's happening.  Wishing you both all the best  ...... not long until the 12th of April now   Keep in touch and take care x

Puss .... Ay up.... Any news on GP front?  Are you still feeling    after s**t week?  Have you hit the vino plonko  ..... it has a wonderful knack curing all sorts of problems doesn't it?  Keep us informed of any progress.  Take care  

Rach.... Well done for passing the assessment ..... you'll walk the next part no problem.  Well ..... might have to pinch you at some point and come and do some Makaton training at our place .... goodness knows we need it!  We're all a bit rusty. When do you find out about funding?  So So excited for you both ..... bet you're chomping at the bit aren't you?  Fingers crossed you'll know everything soon ...... wish I could make the days go quicker for you!  As for all meeting up again ...... count me in!  Speak soon  

Piper ..... Hope all's going to plan with the house move and everything going to plan.  Just you be careful and don't do anything  strenuous or you'll have us lot to answer to    Take care  

Caza .... how you feeling now?  Have you 'turned that corner' yet?  Hope you're all well  

Hi to everyone I've missed ..... hope you're all o.k ......

Just to up date you .......

Had my scan today (21 wk) and Tick and Tock are absolutely fine ..... everything where it should be and in good working order. I'm feeling them moving a lot now.  It was lovely to see them    .......  We also found out what sex they are ..... so here goes.....

We're having two girls AND (I still can't get my head around this) ..... they're pretty sure .....though can't be 100% accurate  ...... they're IDENTICAL          It took two Sonographers ..... but both in agreement it's more than likely they are identical...... Apparently they can't find two placentas ........  They had mentioned this at my 14 week scan ..... but they'd said they couldn't be certain back then.  I thought nothing more about it - just thought -well they can't be identical because I had 2 embryos put in! And thought nothing more of it.

So, am I right in thinking that - when the two embryos were replaced, did one not make it, but the other has gone on to split and divide?  Hence the IDENTICAL bit? Was there any possibility of Triplets here?  Or even Quads?  I can't get my head around it ..... I'm just so relieved they're both fine.  We do have identical twins in the family on my Mum's side.  Her father's brothers' were identical twins - and as you know ..... I'm a twin anyway. I just feel incredibly lucky...... I cried in the car on the way home ...... just at the realisation of everything ..... and how truly  lucky I've been.

So, there we have it......

Well, better sign out..... and try and get some kip!

Take care you lot

Speak soon lots and lots of love Pasha xxxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls,

Pasha, yep, i think you are right.  It sounds like one embryo didnt make it but the other divided into 2, hence one placenta.  I guess it is a bit scary thinking your could have had triplets, if both embryos made it....or even quads if they both divided!!!  I bet you feel nicely overwhelmed    How quickly time flys eh.  It doesnt seem that long ago you were cycling and now you know you're having 2 girls     wonderful  

Piper, hope the move OK and wasnt too stressful  

Puss, hope the appointment went ok with GP  

DebBee hope you are ok hun.

Mrs Carter, hope you are taking good care of yourself.

A big hello to all you girls.

Will I am going out tonight on the razzle for the last time now for a while.  I have my appt on 12th April with Jessops to start ivf when fsh are under 10 (was time checked), so hopefully we will cycling soon  

Wedding plans are going ok.  I fancy my hair up like Audrey Hepburn with a sweeping fringe   must lose weight though    no shif dress for me.....need something to suck me lumps in  

Take care girls, hope you are having a lovely weekend  

Love and loads of luck to you all.

Becca
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls good luck with your move piper don't over do it.

hope your weeks got better after your sh*t day deb bee i work in a knitwear factory 

pasha id girls    thats brill can't wait for my scan to find out 

mrs carter hope your sickness eases a bit mine is on and off more on lol

reb get all the booze u can because after April u wont be drinking for 9 months if i get married my dress would be like Jordan's just wish i had the body  

rach keep phoning them regarding your funding and well done with your exams 

any way speak to u all soon have a nice weekend love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hello ladies

Pasha - wow I'm so pleased for you - identical girls - how absolutely fantastic      I can imagine how it must have hit you after the scan - have to admit I had a tear in my eye just reading your post  

Piper - hope the move went smoothly and you find all the bits of computer so you can talk to us soon    Thanks for sending me the info on the immunity tests - it helped when I was reading up on it this week..

Becca - Audrey Hepburn hair sounds great - but you're right - she'd not got much meat on her bones had she...  

Deb Bee - how's things little buddy - hope you've been indulging in nice porky treats this weekend to keep your strength up    

Rach - ok I'm going to show my ignorance here - what's makaton? 

CAza - good to hear you're starting to feel a bit better now  


Spoke to my GP on Friday - he agreed to do all the basic immune tests listed by Dr Shaker except one which needed to be done on both me and DH called karyotyping. Just have to go and get some blood taken at the surgery this week some time & they'll it send off to be tested  

Called Care straight away and they said we could go in straight away to get blood taken to do the karyotyping test through them so we went in on Friday afternoon.  

As he was likely to hit the deck at the sight of a needle DH had to be laid out on the scanning table - but we excused him putting his legs in the stirrups      

I forgot to ask how long it'll take for the results to come back - bet it's a couple of weeks or so...  So that's all organised now - let's hope it all comes back normal  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All

Just a Quickie been feeling really shi**y have been made up with cold and my dh has been sleeping on sofa cause i'm keeping him awake with my heavy breathing...  nice,,, Am at Care tomorrow for my scan so am getting myself worked up again driving DH round the twist and boy have i got to stop eating am forever stuffing my face was eating salt n vinager crisps with a choc chip muffin last nite dh says i'm disgusting... ... anyways

Pasha - Identical twins GO GIRl....   thats fantastic glad scan went brill... 

Puss _ Mate what can i say glad you got your tests done at dr's ... .. what was the test for at care..karyotyping test ... glad they got you in quick.... Your dh was really brave did you get him a cup of tea and a bun for a treat... 

Sorry just a quickie will pop on later for more personals and catch up with you all..have a good one.....

Luv

Deb Bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi girls

on a bit of a downer with work and have a lovely meeting with Murray's solicitor again tomorrow so not posting much!

just wanted to wish deb bee luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you honey

Love rach


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Chin up Rach - nil desperandum and all that!  It's terrible at my place too at the moment - horrible company to work for - I cheer myself up thinking about all the maternity leave they're going to have to pay me when I eventually drop lucky.....    

Are you intending getting your fighting britches on for the solicitors meeting this time ?  - just shout if you need us to bail you out  

Deb Bee - lol - what a star your DH is - though wouldn't it be better if you were on the sofa - it's nearer the fridge.......      Best of luck for the scan tomorrow   - I bet little fighter bean will have grown loads and be displaying a fine flutter of a heartbeat by now - and i hope that nasty old cyst will have been beaten into retreat by all the chocolate too 

  to everyone else - I know it's only Monday  ,  but Friday's getting nearer !    

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## tibby (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi all, 
New to this thread and after some advice.Is anyone at Jessops in Sheffield? or are you all at Care?
We have just had BFN IVf in Bristol but considering moving. Mys sis lives in Sheffield and has suggested Jessops. Has anyone been there? Any advice or opinions?

Thanks


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi girls,
just a quickie as am payg and is costing a fortune - waiting for my broadband to get reconnected!!
Debbee, loads and loads of luck for your scan - have everything crossed  
now a lady of leisure as dr signed me off yesterday!!    
Sending you all lots of love - will be back with a vengeance soon
Piper xx


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Just a quickie to send my best wishes to Deb Bee for today. I'll check back later to see how you went on hun.
Fingers seriously crossed  

Love Michelle xxxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi piper nice your back how was the move best wishers deb bee. well on my way to work this morning i fell out of the door at my sisters house twisted my foot scraped my leg and fell on my side saw midwife to make sure bubbas were OK they were thank god my sister could not help me up for laughing she has a nervous laugh like me well speak to u all soon love caza


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi All

I have been checking in to see that you are all ok.  Just needed some me time to reflect on the last couple of months.

Anyway back to normal.  Have started with reflexologist and that is fab, I'm taking supplements and so is dh and trying naturally for a few months.  You never know!!!!

Caza - hope you and the little ones are ok after your fall, take care.

Piper - hope the move went ok.

Mrs Carter - hope you are enjoying your pg and not feeling too awful with morning sickness.

Puss - hope your ok and that your tests come back ok.

Deb-bee - hope everything went ok with your scan.

Jacuzziman - hope your ok.

Tibby - welcome, I'm not at Jessops but you are most welcome.

As for me, going to see Dr Shaker on the 6th April (next wed) to get update and if it doesn't happen naturally then will be starting again June'ish.  I have booked a few holidays, off on mini cruise to Bilbao at Easter, Poland on 20th May and then back to Lake Garda Italy for our wedding anniversary on 31st May, we got married there two years ago, so maybe a little romance and dh says he wants to treat me to some jewellery for wedding anniversary - aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrhhhhh bless him - I couldn't ask for a better one.  Love him to bits.

Anyway girls, all take care.


xxxxxxxxx
Elliebabe

Wishing you all well


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

oh and Pasha, congratulations on the twinnie girls

xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Went for scan today and we have lost our baby..

Deb Bee


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Deb-bee and dh

I am so very very sorry, my thoughts are with you, take good care.


xxxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Deb hun, Ben and I are so sorry to hear your news    You know where I am if you need me  
I only wish I knew what else to say. 
You and DH take care of each other.

Lots and lots of love 

Michelle xxxxxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

so so sorry deb bee and dh  love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

aw hun,  I'm so so sorry..

love Puss
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh Debs

what can I say, I'm going to PM you as can't express what I'm feeling on here

Love Always 
Rach


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Girls

Sorry if the previous message sounded like I couldn't talk to you all which I know I can, you've all supported me brilliantly over the last six months and I'm sure we'll all do the same for Deb Bee just wnated give Debs tel no etc in case she needs to talk off the board

Lots of Love to you all
Rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Debbee,
Am so very sorry,  
Please let us know if there's anything we can do
Thinking of you
love Piper xxx


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Deb Bee ..... you know where we all are ...... you're  in my thoughts ...... take care sweetie  

Lots of love Pasha xxx


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Deb Bee - so sorry to hear your bad news.....words cannot express how sorry we are for you and your DH.

Take care..

Debs & Warren


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

debs...
just wanted to say how gutted nige and i are for you both.... 
thinkin of you ....am just an email/text away
take care chuck 
claire 
x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

DebBee I am so sorry for you and DP, you must be gutted.  I wish I could take some of the pain away for you.

You are both in my thoughts.

Love.

Becca
x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

I hope everyone is OK and looking after themselves.  Have a nice weekend girls.


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope everyone is having a semi-decent weekend! don't think that anyone knows what to post at the moment following Deb Bees devastating news, think we're all still in a state of shock, if your reading this huney we're all thinking of you and sending you lots of love

Had a lovely lunch with Juliet and Corin the other day and I can vouch for the fact that he is utterly adorable, and don't listen to Juliet she looks fab! 

She was saying that she still reads but doesn't post as feels a bit out of it now that she has her miracle, but my thoughts were that its stories like hers that give us all hope and something to hold on! Hope you all agree

Love Rach


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls nice to here from u baileypippin glad u and your little boy r OK and  having fun. u can still post u still have a lot of info on ivf and babies now. like rach says non of us knows what to say as it was a big shock to us all and we no how devastated she is thinking of u deb bee any way hope u all have a fab weekend love caza


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi Juliet, lovely to hear from you and fab news that Freddo is doing so well! Suspect i'll have to learn to type with my toes if i want to post once the twins are born!! 
Debbee, still thinking of you hun, sending you huge ((hugs))
Puss, any news on those tests yet? Hope dh survived the needle!
Rach, any funding news yet? it is the 3rd April   hope you were knocking on cares door at 8 this morning!!  
Caza and Pasha hope you're both blooming nicely - i'm past that stage and looking very like a hippo!!! Glad to be a lady of leisure although lying on the sofa can be strenuous - do you know how heavy the remote is??!!
Becca, not long now til that appt - good luck!
love to all the rest of you - Debs, Michelle, elliebabe and anyone my hormonal brain has missed!!
Chat soon love Piper x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope everyone is doing ok, still very subdued on here (thinking of you debs)

Piper - tried to email you but not sure if your account is up and running yet? can you PM me your new address so I can post you Birthday card my OLD Friend!

Love Rach


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls,

Rach, nice to see again and you too baileypippin.

I went to my GPs today to see if I can go the NHS waiting list for ivf    it was a bit depressing as she had contacted st mary's in manchester and they said not really as i have failed 3 ivfs, HOWEVER, they said i could go and talk to them to see if i can go on.  my GP seems to be supporting as i didnt get the right treatment for my endo in the 1st place.  i doubt I will get anywhere but its worth a try isnt it    we will be paying for our 4th go and this fails then we will use our frosties but no more as we havent got any money left    i think we deserve a free go even though we have had 3 attempts.  EC has always been a nightmare for me (had to go through bladder on 1st go and uterus on 2nd) i have had infections etc which cant help.  anyway, now i have had the proper surgery (which we paid for!!) i think our chances have improved a bit.  ooops sorry for going on  

we see our consultant at jessops next week so we might be cycling next month   oooo fingers crossed. we endo girls dont seem to do too well with ivf and i feel the dream has already slipped away so please send us loads of sticky vibes for our (probable) last fresh go 

Take care girls.

love and luck

Becca
x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Ooooh Juliet, please dont leave us.  we want to see some pics of freddo    you i have spent hours searching for positive results that i can relate to, ie, the same clinic, same age, condition etc etc.  a lot of the success stories stop posting once they are get a positive which i understand, but, at the same time its a shame as we girls are are so encouraged.  i love reading about you are getting up to.  there's another girl, mini, whos baby is one yrs old and see still posts which is really encouraging (she 4 ivfs!!).  anyway, just wanted to say, i for one, love hearing from you and freddo 

love

Becca
x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi All


Well I was at Care today for my follow up appointment.  Starting again in June but back end of it, not changing anything from last time, long protocol.  He said everything went to plan last time except the last bit (obviously).  So lets see how we get on.

Still having reflexology and on the supplements and following marilyn glenville's diet.

Puss - hope your ok and the tests have come back ok.

Deb-bee  I do hope you and DH and ok.  I have been thinking about you alot lately. 

Piper, Caza and Pasha - hope all those twinnies are ok and Piper hope the move went ok.

Jacuzziman - well not long to your holiday, chill out and relax and take good care.

Mrs Carter - hope you keeping well and your bump is growing.

Anyway all take very good care of yourselves and sorry your now stuck with me until at least Augst.

xxxxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there ladies

Sorry for not being around much girls - got lots of "stuff" going on at the moment - (don't worry nothing horrid..)

Deb Bee - will pm you  

Juliet - hooray you're back   - please don't leave us - you've got valuable advice to give as you went through it all yourself and the fact that baby Corin's here and doing so well definately makes me smile and gives me hope    If you've got the time to do your super long posts (reckon you still get the prize  )  then I for one will be dead chuffed..  

Reb - you sounded really down in your first post   and I'm really sorry I wasn't around yesterday to reply - I hope it was just one of those bad days we all have and that you feel a bit better about it all today.  I'm sure the surgery must have improved your chances hugely this time - more space for those embies to get comfy and all that. It may make EC less of a problem too?  or maybe they could up the sedation so you can float around, giggle or sing like you're Shirley Bassey or something?  I suppose what I'm saying is please don't loose hope now - go in to it with as much positive energy as you can muster   

Piper - hope your move went smoothly and you're not still surrounded by boxes full of stuff you didn't know you still had    Lazy hippo - sounds fantastic - keep it up  

Elliebabe - good to hear your review went well and you're starting again in June.  Does Marilyn say to eat anything exciting?    Bet chocolate's not in there  

Rach - any news on the funding - have you jammed the switchboard yet?  

Caza, Pasha, Michelle, Debs - big   - hope you're all well and keeping out of mischief..  or even getting up to mischief - it sounds more interesting doesn't it...... 

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi everybody

Had our follow up appointment last week. Dr Shaker said that everything went well except for the end of course.  Told him we don't want to start again until after our Hols in Sept.  Want to take time out and just chill between now and then.  Will be a blast!!!

Was upset this week when I met up with someone I went to college with last year and she told me that someone from our class is pregnant and due next month.  Am really happy for her but still hurts doesn't it! 

So our frozen embies will stay on ice until then.....here's hoping     

Just watched the third part of 'FAMILY MAN' last night....I thought it painted a reallly really bad picture of IVF treatment.  Anyway....hope you all enjoy the summer and your up and coming treatments...!

Love to you all
Debs & Warren


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Juliet,
Glad to have you back hun... just a quickie - Nurse Rachel had a little boy called Thomas at the beginning of December.
Thanks for all the strep B info - its been on my mind for a while. I think if you have babies early they automatically give you antibiotics just in case!
I'm now so huge that shopkeepers look uncomfortable when i walk in!!! And everyone comments that i can't have long left!!
Hope you're all well - if a bit quiet!
Take care, love Piper x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

alrite ladies  

well ive nominated debbie womersley as my fertility nurse of the year.... nige just asked me if i was writing a novel!!....no just a glowing nomination

thanks for letting us know about it ginny .....thought you might have nominated somone else....*** maybe?. bet it was a tricky decision!!!

bailey  reckon you should go on countdown, with your spelling you could invent a few words of your own.....and i know des lynham makes you moist 

hello you lot anyway...been keeping an eye on you all.....just like ginny and bailey pips...see lurkers of the world unite. only come out of hiding for special occassion post like these cos nowt else to say...ivf left a bitter taste in my mouth..or is that the vomit from the chardonnay last night?
anyway best wishes to you all
ta ra...
ruby 74


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

I've turned into a bit of a Lurker as well, read every day but don't have much to say! Also been having problems with my thyroid so feel a bit sh*t as well

No news on the funding yet NHS don't actually get their money till the 6th April ,may give them a ring on Monday and see whats happening as the suspense is killing me

I defiantly didn't vote for *** I went for Caroline as well it was hard decision between her and Sue Horton who is also fantastic, I've heard Debbie and Paula are also fantastic but not had much to do with them

Clure - that the 2nd time this week you,ve been ****** you naughty girl!

Mel - lovely to hear from you

How are people feeling about the lunch we're supposed to be having this month? shall we postpone? Sounds like Pipers to fat to get behind the steering wheel anyway! 

take care girls , as soon as i hear anything about funding will let you know 

Love Rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks mate!!
But yes i'm probably a bit large to be driving across the country!! You could all come down here though - i've got some painting that needs doing! No seriously,  if any of you want to venture into a new county i'm sure i can find somewhere nice for us to go. 
Piper x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls nice to here from u all i would vote for sue she was lovely to me when i had ectopic and they Nealy killed me in hossi she phoned every other day when i was in there and she phone me when i came home Paula is nice too don't no Caroline much but she was nice when she did my bloods. just wondering who's *** . i have my scan Thursday so not long . sorry about personals i am crap at them so see u soon love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Girly's - you're all out of hiding!     

So glad I took a sneaky look tonight.....

Just been out on the   but back early cos our friends got the yawns big style - and no we're not deathly boring - they've got small children who run them ragged & they've just lost their sticking power 

So,  back early,  but a very nice bottle of plonk in the fridge beckoning & hot husband going cold as I speak ,  so I'll catch you ladies tomorrow   

ttfn
Puss
x

PS - it's difficult to choose my fave nurse to be honest - they've all been incredibly nice to me - can I nominate lots of them


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Juliet,
I had to look too!! He's so cute! It would be lovely to meet him in real life - so i hope that some of you can make the journey!!
love Piper x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Just taken a look at the picture - what an adorable, happy little soul he is   
Book me in for a cuddle if we can organise a get together!

I'd be happy to drive over Piper's way for our next meet-up - how about everyone else?

ttfn
puss
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

just had a look at your pic of your little boy he is gorgeous love caza


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Puss - You know I'm always up for a big slap up! (Meal that is ) so count me in if we can persuade the others!


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi all,

Just a very quick one from me. Just popped in to say hi to you all . I've not been around much lately because I've been feeling seriously nauseas since about week 9 and have had a headache to go with it!!!   NIIIICE. Been reading the posts from time to time though.
I will do personals as soon as I can manage to look at my computer screen for more that 5 mins!!
Any advice on combatting 'all day sickness' greatfully received. I've done everything that the books say but nothing seems to have helped.

Lots of love to everyone

Michelle xxxxxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Michelle have you tried sea sickness bands I found them a god send you can get them at boots for about £3


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Spoke to Jo Day at Care this AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

                                           We are top of the list  

OK now I'm sh**ting myself! Going for bloods on Thurs to check my FSH and LH then will start after our holiday in May!

may need you to calm me down girls!

Love Rach


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Rach,
I'm soooooooooooo pleased for you!!!!   Good luck with the bloods hun xx
I've tried the sea bands but had no joy I'm afraid.

Aaaanyway, Just wanted to let you all know that I'm off to hospital today as I have been diagnosed with hypermesis (severe morning sickness), so I'll not be around for a few days. My doctor has arranged for me to be admitted directly on to the ward so at least I don't have to go in through A+E.
Fingers crossed things start to ease off once they've rehydrated me.

Will deffo do personals as soon as humanly possible. Hope you girls enjoy your day out down Piper's way 

Lots of Love to each and every one of you

Michelle xxxxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Rach,
Thats absolutely fantastic!!!!
I'm so excited for you! Sending you loads of +++++ already!
What a great birthday present - can't you start on thursday??
Love Piper x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi hun

Could have started this cycle I think but it would mean cancelling the holiday I've just paid for as that will clash with the Blood test week when stimming, so decided I will go and enjoy my holiday and then start!

method in my madness!


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

rach i am sooooooooooo pleased for u enjoy your holiday u will have a brill time knowing u will be having TX when u come back Mrs carter i when in hossi with hypermenisis i still have it and just been signed of sick for 4 weeks they will give u anti sickness tablets piper i bet your struggling to walk and move now i am and i am only 20 weeks sorry if i have missed any one love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi ladies

Rach - so pleased to hear the funding's come through,  wow it was quick wasn't it!  I think it's a great idea to take the holiday first - just make sure you don't come back with tan lines though - must look your best when it comes to stirrup time    

Michelle - sorry to hear you're feeling so rough hun,  I hope the docs can settle the sickness for you - it's rotten for you (and Caza) to get over that huge IVF hurdle and then be faced with feeling so horrid through the pregnancy  

Piper - how's it going,  like the new ticker    Are you settling in ok - have you found everything yet?  We have boxes stored away still unopened which were packed when DH last moved house with his parents over 15 years ago  

Big hello to everyone else - what are you all up to?    

Well it's nice to have some light in the evenings isn't it,  makes me feel like going and sorting the garden out.  Wow - that's a bit energetic for me isn't it.... better have some chocolate to calm myself down  

Snow on sunday was a little unexpected though - wierd!!  

Had some of the test results back from my GP - my fibrinogen level is noted as abnormal,  but everything else so far is ok.  The fibrinogen level is tested as part of a thrombophilia screen,  which I think is to do with blood clotting issues - but whether this level on it's own is significant remains to be seen - I'm not getting too excited about it - may be something or nothing I suppose - will probably do a bit of googling on it but wait and see what Dr Shaker thinks when he has all the results back - which could be another 4 weeks for one of them...  oh what fun  

Well, got to go now - need to get tea sorted!

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Great to know your all behind me! Had a bit of a panic yesterday but have given myself a good talking too  Not sure how I'll feel when I get to the clinic tomorrow for my bloods, may end up blubbing if I get Caroline! Hoping for the horrible *** that will stop the tears!

Michell and Caz sorry your both feeling so icky hope they manage to get the pair of you sorted out!

Puss - hope they can manage to get something worked out from your blood results! think lots of ladies have heparin when clycling for blood clotting issues!

Piper-     Happy birthday hun hope you have a fabulous day but don't do anything too strenuous, and have a great weekend Darn Sarf with your family

So who's up for descending on Pipers Neck of the woods in deepest darkest Cheshire! ME! Puss! and the Pipster and little Pippin so far Pasha are you still up for it? Anyone else? (Becca is it any nearer for you hun?) don't think we should leave it too long she may explode very soon!

Have a great day girls
Love Rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello All,
Puss, glad things moving along nicely - although it must be hard trying to be patient for the results to come in!! Hope the result you've had is something and nothing. Although ideally it would be great if Dr shaker said - oh yes thats where the problem is and we can sort it by you having this!!!
Rach, where are you holidaying this time hun? It'll be great for you to relax b4 your tx. Also i know you have your own, but would you like to use my crystals for this tx... as you know from Bubble and Squeak they're very lucky!! Also thankyou very much for my lovely pressies and cards. What a good memory you've got with the Thorntons - although i have a battle now as they're Johns fave too!!! Enjoy the 6 days you have left of youthfullness!
Michelle, hope you're getting the best tx possible and hope it gets better soon.
Well Caza you're right! I'm pretty imobile now and extremely huge, but am on the home stretch now, a friend has estimated the 27th May - so am happy with that!!!
Well had a rerun of the 4d yesterday and amazingly (with the aid of 3 bars of choccie - see it is good for you) we managed to get a picccie of each head!! So am very pleased and not surprised to see that they are both little chubby things!
Well hoping for a relaxing day today!
Love to you all
Piper x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi All

Happy Birthday Piper - enjoy your day.

Puss - well it looks like they are sorting you out, at least they know what they are dealing with, so raise your glasses to a BFP for you next time.

MrsCarter - sorry to hear your so ill, my mother in law said if you are feeling sick (old wife's tale), turn your head on side towards shoulder, it is an inner ear thing - sorry don't know if it works but worth a try.

Deb-bee - hope your ok, thinking of you.

Caza/Pasha - hope your both well and also the twinnies.

As for me, well just waiting now to start my next cycle, still have reflexology and still on supplements, only eating organic food - god I used to curse woman who went over the top with the baby making malarky - look at me now.  Anything is worth a try.  Well off away this weekend to Spain for 4 days, need a break.  My neice rang me last night - yeah she's pregnant - dh keeps asking if ok - I agree then retire and have a cry on my own.  It is so easy for her.  Stop being so negative pull yourself together.  You will all understand it is easier said than done.

Sorry Piper don't want to upset your birthday.  Have a great day and if there is any spare places going for the lunch meet, then I am definitely up for it this time - won't let you down.

xxxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Evening All

So when are we going on our jaunt over the hills to terrorize some fine eating establishment then    

Piper -   Hope you have had a lovely day  
How much warning do the local constabulary need?    
Come to think of it - whereabouts in Cheshire are you now ??    

I'm happy to drive if anyone's near me or on the way-ish and wants a lift  (you take your lives into your own hands  of course   )

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi

Just been reading about the lady who's just won her appeal against a Primary Care Trust who refused to fund herceptin treatment for her breast cancer, despite her meeting the clinical criteria for the treatment. Well done to her I say  

The appeal court ruling apparently said it was irrational to treat one patient and not another.

The upshot being that treatment should depend on clinical need,  not where you live...

Wonder if it will be possible to use this ruling to challenge the "postcode lottery" PCT funding of IVF - after all - that's using completely arbitrary PCT criteria also...      

Don't know whether in law it can be argued that IVF treatment is also a "clinical need" to treat infertility - would be interesting to hear comment from someone in the know on it wouldn't it...

On that note - I'm going to find some grub  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Piper - In our house men are only allowed 1 thorntons choc that are meant for me , don't want them getting ideas above their station! or you could try 1 for me 1 for bubble 1 for squeak, and oh sorry theres none left for John!, Thanks for the offer of lending your crystals but they are now programmed for you, may get the same types though and get you to reiki them and rub them over the bump for good luck when we descend on you!

So this outing into deepest darkest Cheshire then! there Me Puss, Pipster and Pippin, Eliibabe anyone else up for it? Don't suppose we can persuade you Clure! (know your still reading!) Pasha are you still up for it?

Need to do it asap before Piper explodes and she can still waddle into the restaurant, how does the last weekend of April or the first weekend of May sound to people?

Off to the Clinic this afternoon and a bit nervous! will report back later!

Love Rach


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi All

Last week in April, 1st in May is ok for me, if anybody wants lift, I'm here, company car is won't cost anything.

Anyway got to go, away for weekend, speak on monday.  RachG - good luck at clinic.

xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls had my scan today both babies r OK and i am having a girl and a boy but he was not 100% about it being a girl she had her legs crossed so i will get it confirmed at my next scan so have a nice easter every one love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Caza - wow,  one of each - you must be so pleased    It's great to hear they're both doing well - bet it is a girl - being very modest not wanting to show her bits and pieces for the camera  

Rach - hope your clinic trip went well today  

Anyone got any Easter eggs yet?    I'm going to have to get DH a large dark chocolate one before they all disappear or his teddy may exit the pram   

I'm less fussy - as long as it's chocolate who cares what colour it is..... or whether it's egg shaped or not,  come to think of it...... 

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

easter eggs i will help dd eat hers she get loads better get DP one he will spit his dummy out   love caza


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well the clinic wasn't too bad yesterday, had a bit of a wobble when I saw it was Sue taking my bloods as the last time I saw her she was showing me my little Bubbas heartbeat! Got my results today FSH was 6.9 and LH 3.2 which I think are reasonable?? Now I've just got to Wait for a booking Appt! 

they've already wound me up though  when I had my review with Dr Shaker we agreed that I could carry on taking metformin till 12 weeks if i get a bfp so I asked Sue to double check that with him. He's now saying only till EC! when I asked about the 12 weeks thing the nurse I was speaking too (not sure who) said we don't do that here!!!!! So I replied I think you'll find that you do as I have friends who you've recommended it too! so now there looking at it again No doubt I'll still be arguing the toss with them when I get to the booking appt  

That Bloody Bunny is banned from our house this year, my BMI is only just in the NHS guidelines for treatment so really need to try and get a little bit off and I'm already going out for the day tomorrow with Friends and then again on Tues with the lovely Clure! so no doubt I'll be have nice lunch's and a couple of glasses of vino so better leave the chocolate alone! 

Caz - Great news about the scan

Puss - Don't make yourself sick with all that Non-Egg shaped choc!

Shall we wait for Piper to get home before we make a date for the meet and let her decide. You'll not believe this girls but Clure actually says she might come! (told you she was still reading!)

Deb Bee - If your out there hun and reading but not posting I think of you every day. hope its becoming more bearable and you and DH are looking after each other

Have a lovely easter Girls

Love Rach


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there ladies

Bit quiet on here over the weekend - hope it's cos you're all stuffing your faces with Easter eggs....  

Apart from Rach that is - but I can't believe you're near the BMI limit - you're so skinny!!      Hope you have a lovely time with our Clur today - twist her arm and make her come on our jaunt  

Well - we went to a posh wedding on Sat - all went off very well but I was heartbroken to see a chocolate fountain with strawberries and marshmallows appear just as we were leaving.. 

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Back from my mum and dads now, but just a quickie as am full of cold!!! 
Just want to wish Rach the bestest birthday   ! Ha ha - i knew it wouldn't be long til you caught me up!!  . 
Your results sound fab - so have everything crossed that this is your year!
Lots of love and stuff to all the rest of you Sheffield girlies, looking forward to seeing you all soon.
Piper x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning girls

had a fab birthday and lovely day out with our Clure! although definatley ate too much, Thanks for saying I don't look my BMI Puss, think I've just got really good at hiding my flab over the years!

Well after suggesting the last weekend of April or the first weekend of May, I've just looked in my dairy and realised i can't do the first weekend in May!!!!!!!!! can only do the 29th or 30th April is this any good for anyone else Piper when do you want us?

Have a lovely day at work!!!!!!!!!! except piper who will be laid on the Sofa!

Rach (FEELING VERY OLD!)


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hello


Rach G said:


> Well after suggesting the last weekend of April or the first weekend of May, I've just looked in my dairy and realised i can't do the first weekend  ......says auld rach
> 
> well rach..didnt realise you had your own DAIRY.....although after seeing the size of your UDDERS in that big bosom bra shop yesterday i should have clicked
> 
> ...


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hee hee!!!!
30th April would be best for me, but can juggle things if you'd prefer the 29th! Looking forward to seeing you all
love Piper x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

30th good for me and then clure would have no excuse! I'm happy to drive the Donny bunch if Pipster has no transport that day

how about Puss Pasha and Ellibabe 30th any good?

Maybe that could be a new occupation for us Clure we could open a dairy! or even a Big Bosom Bra shop we have plenty of experience!

Love rach


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Yup 30th is good for me..

And I'm saying nothing about the size of my chest..... 

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Yeah 30th good for me too.

Again if anybody wants a lift, I will drive.

Has anybody heard from Deb-bee - just wondering if she is ok.

xxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

sorry girls but i wont be coming on the 30th .somethings thing occured that will make it all too hard . i really need to give this message board up all together now once and for all.

i wish you all every happiness in your lives.

ruby74


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

It looks like its going to be a very quiet get together, but think we should still go for it before Piper becomes housebound she's so round! Does anyone have an email or phone number for Pasha to see if she's still coming?

Puss and Elliebabe, shall we meet in Sheffield and then travel together from there? (if that makes sense Piper not multimapped the address yet!)

Piper have you found us somewhere nice for lunch in your new neck of the woods?

I'm going to drag Murray to the seaside today and then we're out to dinner with some friends tonight which I'm really looking forward to! (i love Food!) Went to meadowhall last night clothes shopping and came home with en eyeshadow! not  a very successful trip!!!!!!!!!!

Have a great weekend Girls, 

Love Rach

Clure - We'll miss you more than you know, your barking sense of humour has really kept us going over the last 10 months but i totally understand your decision and of course as you only live round the corner you haven't seen the last of me!


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Girls,
It will be great to see you all, haven't actually been out anywhere yet - so will have a scout around! Otherwise would you rather meet halfway? I'm sure dh can be persuaded to chauffeur me! Rach, can you think of somewhere? I assume it'd be roughly the same route you take when visiting the outlaws!!
But Rach you're absolutely right about my size... yesterday I ventured out with dh and the dogs and this lady turned to us and said i ought'nt to go too far as my bump looked very dangerous!!!! I'm going to have a sign made.. saying don't worry i've got weeks to go - there's 2 in there! 
Rach, sounds like you have a lovely weekend planned - hope the weathers nicer up your way!
Pipster, Sorry you can't make it - I'd loved to have met Freddo 
Clure, You will be sorely missed hun, but understand and wish you all the best.
Puss and Elliebabe, looking forward to seeing you both!
Pasha, where are you hun? Would love to see how that bump of yours is growing!!!
Debbee, Thinking of you hun.
Caza and Michelle, hope you're both doing ok?
love Piper x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya

Yeah still up for next Sunday.  If you want to meet at Care, then I will drive.  Got Satnav, so just get me a street name, then I will find you.

Looking forward to meeting you all.

Take care.

Elliebabe xxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Clure, I wish you all the best and will miss reading your posts.  Please take care of yourself and DP  

Love

Becca
x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

HI there

Elliebabe - think meeting up at Care is a great idea!  Sat nav's a lifesaver for me - except when it loses it's satellites when I'm in the middle of some strange city and leaves me in the lurch  

Rach - hope you have a great day out - not exactly bucket and spade weather yet but I'm sure you'll have fun.  I love eating fish & chips on the sea front..

I went shopping today and came back with a ball of wool and a wooden toggle button..  Went to Ha Ha for lunch and was whinging to DH about my lack of purchases and he said "Never mind dear - we'll go to the dumpit site this afternoon and get rid of all that garden rubbish.."  Talk about men from Mars, women from Venus - in what universe was that supposed to console me??  

Piper - How's your cold?  Had to giggle at the thought of you with a sign,  wondered if a sandwich board might be better though as it would leave your hands free     Reckon you're going to have to get weaving with google to find a venue,  though lets face it - we all jaw so much a couple of park benches and a picnic would probably be fine  

Deb Bee - missing you being around little buddy  

Clur & Juliet - sorry to read you're not going to be around anymore - I'll really miss the mad posts,  updates and thoughts on life in general from you both.  Take care   

Reb - how are you doing?  Are your wedding plans taking shape?  Have you started the tx cycle yet?

Pasha - hope you're well and blooming.  It would be great if you could make it on our little road trip,  we'd love to see you and catch up.    Perhaps we could pick you up on the way - if you're not driving you could take the opportunity to try out the scratchy maternity bra as a catapult - I'm sure we could find you something to aim at... 

Michelle - hope they've managed to get the sickness under control and you're feeling better now.  Do you have any more scan's scheduled?

Caza - Hi there - hope you're blooming too - are you doing anything exciting this weekend?

Well girls - the dumpit site's calling....... 

Have a good weekend
Puss
x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls,

Juliet, soooo sorry you wont be around.  Thats a real shame   I'll miss you being around.

Puss, you seem upbeat   buying wool and buttons, I darent even go any where near anything like that   glad you see you are doing well   when do you start knitting then ?

The wedding plans are coming on good.  Just decorating the hall and landing.  Been very stressed with a greivance I made at work which wasnt upheld.  I just cant face another cycle of ivf this month, so I am hoping to get my **** together for next month 

Off to bingo with a good friend to take my mind off things.....this could be my night eh  

Take care girls.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Reb 

Oh dear,  Bingo & knitting - what a pair we sound  

My knitting career hasn't been very successful at all    

So far I've managed:

2 egg cosies when I was in junior school - never used them..

A black and luminous green jumper when in my Goth phase at college - never wore it,  it came down to my knees - you can imagine.....

An extremely twee cardigan with flowers on the pockets and hedgehog buttons - think that one was in my "25 going on 55" phase....  I definately should have been shot for wearing that one....

And then I had a rest,  until I got the urge again on my last 2ww (put it down to nesting tendancies!) and started a cardigan for my neice but ran out of wool...    

If I finish it you never know, she may actually wear it..  hey - success at last   

Have a good evening at the bingo - hope you win loads of lovely dosh - clickety click 

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone      long time no see  

Have been keeping an eye on you all ...... just not had time to reply ........ glad to hear you're all doing well ....... but sad to hear we're loosing some as well          .........

RACH....  Fantastic news about starting treatment - really really pleased for you both.  Bet you've got mixed emotions at the moment ..... excited then anxious I should imagine!  Don't blame you for going on holiday first though.  I did the same ..... it was the best thing I did.  Where are you going anyway?  Sorry missed you're Birthday ...... Happy belated  .  As for BMI ..... what a load of tosh ..... you look great ..... keep those Thorntons rolling in    Hope you've had superb day at     and weather been o.k.

MICHELLE....  Hope you're feeling better  

ELLIEBABE ......  Did you enjoy Spain? Hope you had a nice break.  Must be hard for you with you're Niece .... but just remember it's o.k to feel the way you do ..... and you're entitled to ...... we've all been there at some point and know exactly how you feel  ..... feel free to have a moan  

CAZA ..... A boy and a Girl ...... wonderful ...... let us know what they confirm at the next scan.  When is it?  Are you feeling well?

PUSS ..... When do you go and see Dr Shaker again? Have you found out anymore about FIBRINOGEN and what/how it effect you?  Hope the times going quickly ........
So been for a DUMP this afternoon have you?  You're chappy certainly knows  to take you to the right places    They're bloody clueless aren't they?  I hope you got him to cough up for lunch though ..... or that would have added insult to injury  .  I never knew you were a knitter ....... must say ......LOVE the sound of the twee cardigan with the flowers and hedgehog buttons  .  Come on..... how old were you when you last wore that?  I can't even go onto describe the knits my Mum dictated I had to wear ...... there's no wonder  I've got an identity crisis now    .  I should be sitting in a corner of a room with my knees tucked up to my chin silently rocking forwards and backwards .....

PIPER ..... how was the move?  Have you settled in o.k?  When's Bubble and Squeak due?  How are you doing?  I can only imagine how you're feeling if how I feel has got anything to go by  . 

JULIET & CLURE ..... really sorry to hear you're leaving us ...... but entirely understand why  .  Just hope news of you both filters through to us how you are .....  just want to know you're o.k.  Take care both of you   

DEB BEE .....    Hope each day getting easier .... still thinking about you  

REB ....  You sound really stressed?  Hope you have a good night at bingo to take you're mind off everything.  Glad to hear wedding plans going well  

Well..... I'm fine.  As you know.... went on holiday to Spain..... a good break for both of us.  He played lots of golf and I stuck my head in my book ..... both happy.
Feeling quite big now ..... seemed to have plopped on the weight the last 2 weeks or so.  Very uncomfortable and sore at moment ...... not sleeping well at all. Hubby still cracking on with house ..... not long to go now ..... I hope.... it's never ending  

Would love to have  seen you all again ......you know what I'm like...... but really sorry I can't make it ..... it's hubby's Birthday and have got things planned..... but would love to see you all next time!  Have a wonderful time all of you anyway.  Let me know how it goes.  Lots of love to you PIPER ..... probably won't get to see you now till Bubble and Squeak arrive ..... take care  


Well better sign out ...... keeping an eye on you all even if not logging on ...... take care you lot....... speak soon

Much love  Pasha xxxx

p.s sorry if missed anyone


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

you lots are scaring me with  Bingo and knitting! hope you won't be wearing one of your creations on Staurday Puss!

Pasha - glad you had a good holiday hun, its the last relaxing one you'll get once those lil girls arrive! so sorry you can't join us on Sunday we'll all have to decsend on Piper and the Babes once she's popped them out!

Thanks for offering to Drive Ellibabe will meet you at the clinic, we just need to decide where we're going and what time we're meeting piper now!

love rach


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All..

Have been keeping my eye on you all and thought it was about time i showed my face if only to thankyou all for your pms and your kind words...you are all truely stars and i consider myself lucky to know you.....

Have been finding things difficult but know i will fight another day.... and this is one battle i am determined to win.... we all will... 

I take each day as it comes...some easier than others....Ended up in hospital you know me nothing is never straight forward.... so still feel uncomfortabe...got review appt on the 15th may, so will see where we go from there....

Take care mates catch you all later...

luv

Deb Bee x x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Deb-bee

Lovely to hear from you and glad you doing ok, well as well as can be expected.  We are all here for you if you need to chat, please take good care of yourself.

xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Deb Bee

Really, really pleased to hear from you little bud - I've missed you 

Hope things settle down physically and you begin to feel more comfortable soon 

We're all thinking of you and sending all our positive vibes, best wishes, love n hugs and anything else we can grab and throw your way to help make you smile a little more as each day passes.  

love
Puss
x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies ^wave

I've now been released from hospital and my sickness seems to be under control, fingers crossed.
Just wanted to say thanks for all the kind thoughts  
I'd love to do personals but as usual I've been away ages and have a LOT of catching up to do!!! You lot can't half natter  
I'll have to settle down later with a glass of milk and a ginger biscuit and catch up 

Deb Bee - Noticed your post hun. It's good to see you   Good to see you keeping your chin up xx I really admire that in you xx

Everyone else - Lots and lots of love to you all and once again, thanks for the kind thoughts and messages xx

Michelle xxxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Deb Bee - its so good to here from you hun, been really worried about you, from personal experience i know that all you can do is take it one step at a time, and trust me it does start to get a little easier although we will never forgot our precious baby's even though they were only with us for a short time.

Really hope your review goes well and that you find the strength to try again, we will all be here for you when you feel ready to start chatting again



Lots of Love Rach


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Michelle - Glad to here you are feeling  a bit better, hopefully you can now enjoy your pregnancy
Lots of Love 
Rach


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi All

Glad to see Deb-bee back, you know we are here, take care.

Puss- hope your ok, when do you start your next cycle and have you had all your test results yet.

Piper - looking forward to meeting you on Sunday and your twinnie bump.  Have you found somewhere to eat yet.

RachG - no problems about driving, just need to arrange a time.  Care is better for me as I don't know Sheffield very well.

MrsCarter - glad to hear your feeling better, you take great care of yourself.

Pasha/Caza - hope your twinnie bumps are ok.  Pasha thanks for kind words about my neice, it just comes so easy for some people and you just have to smile.

As for me, still on supplements, me and DH and still having reflexology.  Had a updated FSH yesterday, will pick results up from doctors Thursday/Friday and send to Care.  Going to Italy for wedding anniversary 31st May, then will start again June/July.  Hopefully it will be my time.

Better do some work, all take care


xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning ladies

Well I've finally got round to multi-mapping Pipers new address, bl**dy hell girl you've moved a bit far away!  are you trying to get away from us or something 

If we're meeting somewhere in between then Buxton or macclesfield are looking the likeliest bets but I don't know either of them does anyone else? or would we be better just going to Pipers and finding somewhere from there?

I'll let you ponder!

Love rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

I did say it was near chester!!!
Well now its up to you guys where you want to go for but if you vote on it and let me know asap then i'll find somewhere and book us in! Let me know what time though!
Really looking forward to seeing you all! 
Pasha, sorry you can't make it, but enjoy dh birthday - hope you're blooming nicely!
Michelle, glad you're out of hospital, hope everyhting settles down a bit for you now.
Debbee, Lovely to hear from you hun, so sorry to hear you ended up in hospital 
Good luck with your review, I truly believe that you will all win this battle and i'll be cheering you all on all the way!
Hi to all the other Shefield girls
Chat later
love Piper x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

I tried looking on tinterweb for places to eat in Buxton and there were loads of them! but we'll not know if there any good then i thought it might be difficult to be too specific and then have to try and find it so maybe we should just meet and mouch round and find somewhere

OOH Chester - Nice shops! me and Murray are actually coming to Chester on the 25th of may for yet another compensation medical, if you've not given birth by then we could call and have a neb at your new house! (you know how nosey i am!)


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi All

Buxton sounds ok to me and muching about is even better.  If everybody is ok with that that just need to arrange a time and place to meet.

I will pm piper, rach and puss my mobile no.

Cheers

Elliebabe


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Piper - Are still able to actually walk my love or will we need to roll you? is that going to be ok for you or do we need something static? Don't think its a big palce so we shouldn't have to mooch far to find soemthing!


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi All

Looking forward to meeting you all on Sunday.

RachG, thanks for mail  -  Do You Think It Will Get A Little Confusing On Sunday!!!! LOL

xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Well can manage 20-30 mins on my feet max!!  So no time for indecision on Sunday!! Suggest that you meet me at Morrisons car park.... basically as you come into Buxton you arrive at a mini roundabout and Morrisons is on your right. I can then jump in the car and we can go from there!  DH can visit friends while we have a nice chat and lunch! So girlies what time do you want to meet? I'm an expert on that route so from Care I'd guess it'll take you about 45mins without rushing.
Piper x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Piper

Rachg mailed me about meeting at Care at 11, will see what Puss says later.

Hope your ok.


Elliebabe
xx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh lord you're all post mad today!

Thanks for the pm with your mobile number Elliebabe

Meeting at 11am at Care is fine for me and Buxton sounds like a great idea  

Got to dash!
Puss
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

looks like thats a plan then girls! meeeting 11am at Care and 11.45 ish in the morrisons carpark in Buxton for Piper then we'll find something from there!

Elliebabe - Yep think it may be a bit weird  (all will become clear on Sunday girls)

Don't let me have a pudding girls my BMI Really is at the limit now!

looking forward to seeing you all!

love Rach


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning Girls

Was out with my Mum last night and mentioned that we were meeting in Buxton on Sunday for lunch, she says there a fantastic restaurant opposite the old theatre its not cheap but is excellent! however she can't remember the name!!!!!! (its her age!) but does remember its something to do with a church? possible has church in the name or maybe the Rectory or something similar, I'm off to a meeting in Kidderminster this am so don't have time to search the Tinterweb but thought that maybe the Lovely Piper may have shes' says we'll definitely need to book so will leave it to you if you get a chance!

Have a good day girls, speak tomorrow
Rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

How come I get all the best jobs!!!! 
Well, have searched and searched and no rectory to be had.... so nearest I can come up with is The Old Hall hotel which is opposite the Buxton Opera House.
What do you think? Could this be the one? Have emailed them to try and reserve a table but can easily cancel if its wrong!
Happy days at work girlies!! 
love Piper x


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi

Hope everyone is well.

DH and I just got back from holiday in Spain....nightmare...came home for a nap! 

The hotel was filled to the brim with Hen / Stag parties....they carried on partying in the rooms and the walls were paper thin.....want to   !!!!

Although it was funny when the stags stripped and jumped into the ice cold swimming pool !!!!! 

Debs & Warren


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Piper- Have just  rung the senile old women and she said OOH yes thats it, apparently it just looks like a rectory! God am i blessed! Might need the a small bank loan cos apparently its not cheap! did they have a menu on their website?  Thanks hun I really appreciate it, It took me 4 hrs this morning to do a 2.5 hr trip as someone had kindly turned the M42 into a carpark! so am absolutely knackered

EllieBabe - Just had a thought, maybe we should swap car details and general description, before I get in some complete strangers car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so will PM you!

Love Rach


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

OOHHH just had a look at it and looks Lurvely hope we can get in!!!!!


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

ooo I've just had a look too - looks very posh - will have to be on best behaviour! 

Debs - sorry to hear the holiday didn't go as well as planned,  but hope leaping stags was some consolation 

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Well, best behaviour please!! Yes we are all booked in at 1230 and i've just mailed them to see if we can get a copy of the menu - know how decisive you are!! Elliebabe... don't give them a description - i love the thought of Rach jumping into a strangers car! 
Rach, I thought the m42 was a carpark! 
Debs, nice to have you back - sorry your holiday wasn't the best, I bet you'll be glad to be back for teh peace and quiet then!
Will email you lot if i get a menu thru!
love Piper x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Had problems getting on here today! really looking forward to tomorrow

Love Rach


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi 

Well it's Sunday and can't wait to meet you.

See you all later.


xx
Elliebabe


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Well I'm completely & utterly stuffed,  think the pudding was probably a mistake..... 

But I had a great day out - it was great seeing you all.

Thanks to Elliebabe for driving and getting us there in one piece despite my rubbish directions  

Rach has suggested a new theraputic use for Buxton Water - whooosh      (after you hun!  )

Piper was looking serene as usual and I think using the justification that the twins wanted both icecream and cream with that extremely large slice of chocolate fudge cake was definately an inspired effort  

DH has failed on the hole digging task,  suspect the call of the new computer game won in the end  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi All

Just wanted to pop on and say hi and to ask for any advise or opinions on Care Sheffield.  After a failed ICSI at the beginning of the year we are praying for a good response this time and am hoping that Care are going to be better than Jimmys (not that tha would tale much doing - well in my opinion!)

Love and babydust to you all!

Toni


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Puss,
Can't believe you beat me to it!! 
Well girls I had a fab time today - Ellie it was lovely to meet you at last and look forward to seeing you next time! Your positive attitude is inspiring and i'm sure will get you to where you want to be!! 
Puss, we will convert you and I'm sure that in no time at all Rach will have you casting spells and  treehugging etc   Did tell you that hole wouldn't be dug!!!
Rach, What can I say? Hope the stones work hun! Really admire you for keeping to the strawberries - didn't know you could eat them without cream and sugar!! 
Well food was fab, sincere thanks to Rach's mum for the recommendation and good value too 
Really looking forward to the next meet, Rach does your mum know anywhere nice in Chester?
Pasha, hope dh had a great birthday and hope your house is getting back together!!
Love to the rest of you girlies, Piper x
Toni, welcome to the Sheffield thread - I just saw your message.... Hopelessly biased I know - But I have had 2 cycles at Sheffield and have to drive an hour each way to get there. In my opinion the staff and clinic are wonderful and was made to feel like an individual rather than just a number!! Good luck!


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Piper thanks that is just what i wanted to hear!  We are gonna have to travel about 1.5 hours each way but am hoping it is gonna be worth it!


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Toni

Welcome to our merry band    

Just wanted to say that the team at Sheffield Care have been great for me - I can't recommend them highly  enough to you.  I've had two IVF treatments so far, am hoping to start my third this cycle & I've nothing but praise for them.    I'm sure they'll do their best for you too  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi All

It was great to meet you all and have learnt more from one lunchtime sitting than I have asking questions at Care, cheers girls.

Puss - well can't believe that we know the same people and over a 100 miles away.  DH said typical, not letting you out anymore, you always know someone.  Not a problem in driving, as I said I don't mind and when the next meet up is, I will drive (if you want).

Piper - you were blooming, hope I look that good.  I really need to go into this new cycle with positive thinking, again it was absolutely great to meet your and John.

Rach - well we know some of the same people as well, great to see you and great to hear that you are into alternative therapies.  When passing warmy, will pop in for a cuppa.

Toni - welcome and you are most welcome to the Care thread.  As the others have said I can't praise Care enough, they are absolutely brilliant.  Keep in touch with us all and we will help you through.  I've had my unsuccessful cycle in Feb and due start 2nd very soon, so hopefully we will be all cycling together.

All take care and hello to everyone else.

xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome girls.  Can anyone advise which drugs Care generally prescribe, i know everyone is different but just wanted to get an idea?


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Morning ladies!
Toni, Sheffield usually recommend Suprefact to DR and Menopur for Stimms, Cyclogest for after transfer! 
For the rest it depends on if you are short or long protocol - which will depend on your age, fsh level etc. Good luck with your consultation - hopefully you'll be cycling with Rach, Puss and Ellie so you'll have lots of support!
Speak later! As you can see Bubble and Squeak couldn't sleep this morning - must have been the chocolate cake! yummy must go back for more!! 
love Piper x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Rach,
I have just been wandering over the Care board and have seen a post about George at Notts recommending metformin up to 12 wks. Don't know if this might help when you get your next appt. Might be worth mentioning to dr Shaker especially if he is still working out of Notts as well as Sheffield. 
Piper x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All

Hope your all keeping ok and enjoying your bank holiday.... Sounds like you had a fab time yesterday and the food sounded yummy did you get a pudding rach,, were you all sober ....who went was it piper, puss, rach and elliebabe....glad you got to meet the mottley crew elliebabe only joking girls.. ... well feel more normal in the down stairs department which is a relief and working towards my review on the 15th....have missed you lot and our mad antics on the board but felt the need to be out of it if you all understand.... well hope you enjoy your day this is supposed to be my last day of food.. dieting tomorrow but i did say that last week ....   so well see....

Catch you all later... hi to everyone else...

luv

Deb Bee x x x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Morning all!
Hope you're all well and back at work!! 
Debbee, lovely to hear from you, we've missed you lots! Yes it was a motley sober crew of Rach, Puss, Elliebabe and me   Rach was unbelievably good and had strawberries for pud   with no cream, sugar nothing!!!!!
love to all of you,
Piper x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning ladies!

Puss, Piper, Ellibabe - it was great to see you all on Sunday, I really enjoyed our time together and the food was YUM! even though I didn't have a pudding 

Debs - Great to see you chatting agian hun, and to know that your downsatirs department is in functioning order again , really hope they can give you some answres at your reveiw and maybe put you on a different protocol next time

Pasha - Hope DH had a good birthday, did you let him have a day off from the DIY  has he got everything finished yet? have you managed to fit that Bra yet?

Becca - how are the wedding plans coming along? is it sept you get married? are you clcyling agian this year?

Toni - welcome to the thread, i can only reiterate what the girls have said, Sheff are great I'm just about to satrt my 3rd cycle with them  i must warn you though, We're all a bit barking on this thread  but you are more than welcome to join us if you don't mind a bit of madness, as we are always here to support each other

well after all my whinging on Sunday Dr Shaker rang me yesterday about my Metformin, unfortunatley I was in Meadowhall at the time spending lots of money so missed his call and didn't pick the message up until too late to ring him back, so will ring Sue today and find out whats happening!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love rach

Someone has stolen the Spellcheck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi all

Just wanted to say thank you so much for your kind welcomes I will try and keep up!  Dont worry about the madness Rach, you ought to try the Yorkshire Girls site for a day then you would understand mad!   

Over the next few days I am gonna have a read back through and try and work out where you all are in tx and then I may be able to join in abit more.

Love and hugs

Toni


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

I have good news to report!, Spoke to Sue this AM and I can stay on my metformin for the first twleve weeks WHEN I get my BFP (positive thinking Puss!) Then I spoke to Jo Day and have a booking Appt on the 10th with the Lurvely Caroline to get my protocol sorted before i go on my hols on the 13th! which is great as if they are going to weigh me it will be then, so then I will be able to have a few puddings on my holiday  Then if AF turns up on time I will start Down regging on the 28th which is my Mums birthday which I'm hoping will be a good omen!

Toni - good luck with the catching up, be warned when we get going we can talk for england! to make it easier for you I will give you an overview of me and I'm sure the other girls will do the same! 

I'm an ICSI Girl as my Hubbies bits were crushed in a motorbike accident  which has left him with a low sperm count ( luckily his bits do function again!) I've also got PCOS but not badly, we've had 2 cycles No1 BFN No2 BFP but sadley miscarried at 11 weeks and as you can see above I'm just about to start again!

Lots of Love
A Very relieved to get going agian Rach!


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Rach - excellent news on getting a start date and sorting out the metformin problemette - just shows how much it pays to read up on this stuff doesn't it..  and good on Dr Shaker for calling you on Bank Holiday too      And excellent timing on the weigh in too - pudding tastic on hols  

Deb Bee - good to hear that downstairs is getting there,  but did I read you correctly - DIET!!!!?    Are you sure it's wise - I mean,  think of the chocolate that will go to waste!!     Well - if your mind's made up I'll just have to do my best to make up for you...      Hope the first day went well!  

Elliebabe - did you call the clinic today too - how'd you get on?  Hope it went as well as Rach's     Wonder if you'll meet someone you know on holiday again    

Pasha - how are you doing - did you have a good day with DH on Sunday?  Hope you let him have a sit down for his birthday  

Piper - Hope they let you sleep a bit better last night - couldn't possibly be that large piece of cake as it was surely medicinal....  

Toni - Hi there,  another whistle stop tour for you    - I've done two rounds of IVF on short protocol (short!! - hmmm, it's a lie...  ) First one was BFN,  last one a biochem BFN.  Used menopur both times both but trying gonal-f next time around to see if I respond better.  Been doing stage 1 immune testing and hoping results are back in time for next cycle - which I hope to start this month.

Becca, Michelle, Caza - hi there ladies -how's it going?

Well I haven't had a letter, invoice or prescription thru yet & they know I want to start my tx cycle after I ov this month so I'm going to call the clinic on Friday.  Suspect they're waiting for the remaining immune test results to come through but I want to kick the HRT off regardless as most of them are back now & I can always stop before stims if anything untoward is apparent in the late ones.  If I wait I'm a bit concerned about getting caught up in the August clinic shut down and having to wait until September to cycle or something!!

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Morning girlies,
As you can see no better on the sleep front!!  Still i guess its good practice for when they arrive. From what you guys said at the weekend I should start to panic when i have a couple of good nights as that will signal their arrival!! 
Rach, So pleased that you got the result from Dr Shaker   I now see why you want these 2 to arrive on 28th - now that definitely would be a good omen  
Also noticed on the other board that someone was looking for non alcoholic drinks.. I really quite like the non alcoholic becks!!  Not as much as the real stuff but you get the idea!
Puss, Get that dialling finger out and get chasing the clinic and your results and stuff   Hope you've found that positive head now! 
Debbee, Well now did you make it through the first day of dieting?   Send that choccie my way if you don't need it anymore! 
Elliebabe, Hope you got the answers to your questions too! it will be fab having all of you cycling together - i think another batch of twins are called for!! 
Caza, Michelle - hope you're both feeling better and that those bumps are growing nicely!
Pasha, how much longer are you working for hun? I love being a lady of leisure,,although i guess the leisure bit won't apply once they arrive!
Toni, my cv reads.... ttc 4yrs, unexplained infertility, my fsh borderline high 10.? 4mths clomid 2004 - yuk what a cow i was - no success, ivf May 2005 - BFN, ivf SEp/Oct 2005 - BFP using acupuncture, reflexology, reiki, crystals, whey protein and anything else you can think of!!! Now 31 wks pg with twins and consider myself extremely lucky   Now just want all my buddies on here to be just as lucky  
Piper x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi all

Hope your all fine and not still pogged from the meal the other day.

Puss - hurry up and ring the clinic, rach and I want you cycling with us this time.

Rach - glad you have now had your dates confirmed, good luck with Caroline, oh she is such a nice girl.

Piper - glad to hear your taking it easy, try to rest during the day if your not getting much sleep at night.

Deb-bee - glad to hear your back, we have missed you.  Hope follow up appt goes well with Dr Shaker.

Everybody else, hope all is well.

And to Toni - this is me.

Ectopic approx 11 years ago, no tubes removed.  Me 39 DH 41, unexplained infertility, 1st IVF Jan/Feb 06 - BFN due to start 2nd May/June.

Anyway better get on and do some work, take care.

xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

What a nice evening!  We've been planting things in the front garden...  well ok, I've been pointing and DH has been digging... 

Decided I couldn't wait till Friday so called the clinic today..

There was a note on my file saying they were waiting for my remaining results.  I'm pretty certain there are only one or two results outstanding so I've asked them to book me in to start the HRT after I ov this month and I'll see how I go.  (Never was very good at being patient...  )

Towards the end of the HRT I'll ask them to assess the results they've had back and decide with them whether to proceed with stimming this time around or bin it...  

Must go in search of food now  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi everybody!
                    been reading all ur posts (told u i'd check up on u all still)  

rach....great to hear u start again so soon.may 28th is our anniversary so thats another to add to the collection  
becca....hows u babes?.busy planning ur wedding and everything
mel....hope ur ok!
anyone else i forgot...a big HELLO to u all
toni....welcome to this site...all the girls on here r a great bunch 

chat soon
                              love and hugs kaz xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi All

Puss good news about starting again this month with me and rach. All the best

Me - contacted clinic today, they had left meds off pescriptions, Dr Shaker has changed now and will start round about 8th May give or take a day.

So girlies will be seeing you in clinic soon.

Piper - hope your ok and them little twinnies are letting you have some sleep.

All take care.

xxx
Elliebabe


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Just popped on to see how everyone is doing  
It sounds like you girls had a great time last Sunday. Wish I could have come too but my I may have found myself sat outside with a glass of milk if my morning sickness had decided to rear it's ugly head  
Maybe next time 

Deb Bee - It's fantastic to see you posting again hun. Hope the D.I.E.T is going well! I'm not sure how I'd ever cope on a chocolate aversion scheme   Hope your follow up goes well babe.

Puss -   @ the 'you pointing and DH digging', sounds a lot like my method of gardening   Bet you can't wait to get going again this month  

Piper - Hope you're managing to grab yourself 40 winks here and there to keep your energy levels up   Not long now until those precious bundles make an appearance   OOOOOOHH I'm so excited for you.... I just got goose bumps typing that!!!!

Pasha - Hope you're well hun and the house is a lot less like an adventure playground   Not too long till you meet your lovely bundles too   OOOh - goose bumps again  

Caza - our other twin mummy!!! Wow   Hope all is well with your twin bump  and you no longer have any sickness  

Rach - It's fantastic to hear you're going to be starting again this month. Fingers tightly crossed for you  xx

Elliebabe - It's great to see that you'll be starting tx again on the 8th. Fingers tightly crossed for you too   xx

Becca - Have you found your dream wedding dress yet? I'll bet it's getting really exciting now   Not long till you're a Mrs. xx

Toni - Welcome to the board. A bit about me for you ---- TTC 9 years. Me - Hydros and pelvic adhesions - DH - low sperm count and motility. Natural pregnancy December 2004, sadly ectopic. No tubes removed. 1st ICSI Jan 2006. Left hydro drained at EC. BFP!!! Now I feel extremely lucky and priveleged to be 14 weeks and 3 days pregnant with 1 healthy baby. Good luck to you with your treatment  

Love to all of you and to anyone I may have missed  

 to all you ladies starting tx soon. 

Hugs to all

Michelle xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All

Rach - Good news on the Metformin mate.. whats that for then... Start downregging on the 28th brilliant bet you can't wait..and a holiday to relax before hand where you off to...

Puss - DIETING not going well... ... 1st day chips and fishcake from chippy with bread and butter... ...Pass me the superglue for my gob.... glad your also getting your next cycle under way with Rach n Elliebabe...

Elliebabe - How did your appointment go are you all raring to go have you had your drugs delievered... dont forget your black gloves for when you have your bloods... 

Pasha - Hows the house going is it done yet....

Piper - Hows You.. ... have you finished work yet i hope so...hows your new home have you managed to unpack your boxes...

Michelle - How you doing mate.. ..have you been off work with feeling so sicky...

Toni - Hi welcome aboard the mad house.... A bit about me been TTC for nearly 8 years... been on clomid for 12 cycles BFN.... had a natural BFP 4 years ago but MC in March had my 1st ICSI this year got a BFP but then MC... waiting for review appt to start again and save some money....

Hi to everyone i've missed catch you later...

luv

Deb bee x x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls, hope you are all enjoying the nice weather    I cant wait to see more BFPs from you ladies.

Kazzi, its so nice to hear from you.  How are you doing kidda ?

Puss, hope you can get stimming soon  

Piper, hope you are getting some sleep girl  

Deb Bee I am trying to diet too, lost 2lbs in 4 weeks!!!!  I am hardly slimmer of the year    

Michelle, hope you are taking it easy.

ElliBabe, hope you can get started soon.

Rach, that sounds like a good idea to go on hols before treatment.  Oooo you are going to be soooo ready for it  

Tony, hi, gald you could join us.

Sorry I havent been posting too much.  I seem to be all or nothing dont I    Anyway, I have not been looking after myself too much (ie, went a girls night out last week and drank loads of cider  ) not really the thing to do when I am due to start treatment on 26th May.  Anyway, I have changed that now    (please dont think I am heavy drinker though, lol)

Take care girlies  

love

Becca
x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

It has been a bit quiet on here lately.

Is everybody ok.

Well Puss and Rach, looks like we are all cycling together, some more twins and all very positive BFP's for us all.  Puss - positive thinking.

Went into office this week and now there are 3 pregnant woman all in same department, so they all started on me, coming up to 2nd anniversary, when are we going to get started.  Just told them I was too old. LOL

Piper - where are you, hope your ok.

Anyway just going to top the house and then can relax rest of weekend.

All take care.


xx
Elliebabe


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Hope you've all enjoyed the sun over the last couple of days because apparently we're getting thunder storms next! I'm off to spend 3 hrs in the hairdressers getting my lovely locks sorted out (thanks for not saying it looked a chuff last weekend girls! ) and then I'm off to meet Clure to hear about her exploits in Amsterdam! 

Piper - Hope your ok girlie and your getting a little bit of sleep, it was worth not eating that pudding last week cos I've lost 5lbs  just need to keep on the straight and narrow now in case they weigh me on wednesday! Saw Anita last night she sends her love!

Puss - really love your idea of gardening! mines ringing my BIL to do the jobs i don't like! Can you PM me your adress so I can send you the hypno CDs

Deb Bee - I like the sound of your diet much more interesting than mine! The metformin that there now allowing me to have to 12 weeks is a PCOS drug that I'm already on, recent research is suggesting that it could prevent ladies with PCOS from miscarring so i thought it was worth a try! I'm off up to scotland next Saturday to chill out before i get started 

Becca - I'm taking it you've given the cider up not the date for satrting again? YIPPEE another girlie starting can't beleve we've all got it so well synchronised without even trying! Remind me when the wedding is? how are the plans going?

Ellibabe - don't you just love women who presume they have the right to question you on really personal matters! I ahve been known to say "actually I'm infertile"! it does tend to shut them up pretty quick the worst one i ever had though was about a month after my misscarriage when soem sensitive soul said "isn't it about time you had a baby!" that floored even big gobbed little old me!

Michelle - Glad to here your feeling a little better and baby is growing well

Kaz - Nice to hear from you hun hope you and Den are doing well

Pasha - how many weeks have you got left to work hun, is that bump getting Huge. perhaps a good job your couldn't make it last week the size of Piper may have scared you 

Toni - have we scared you off already? 

lots of love
Rach

I'm very perturbed that the spell check has disapeared!


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Rach G said:


> perhaps a good job your couldn't make it last week the size of Piper may have scared you


Rach, very upset and offended by your quote  Am looking forward to getting my own back on you guys at the end of the year!! 
Am so pleased you're all cycling together - you'll be such a support for each other and for you care girls hopefully you'll get to chat in the waiting room!
Ellie, I think you're right and we're due another run of twins  So good luck girlies!!
Debbee, mm your diet sounds much nicer than Rach's... can you have chocolate fudge cake too! 
I'm doing fine, have got a scan and appt on Tuesday so am looking forward to seeing how big the chunky bubbas are then! Still not sleeping so well, but i guess thats just so i'm ready for when they arrive. Have lots of braxton hicks and assorted pains and had my first antenatel class yesterday so should really write my birth plan! Rach, keep that phone with you while you're away I'm not sure how long these 2 are going to hang on for!!
Have a lovely weekend am off to relax in the sunshine! love Piperx


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

You have most definalty not scared me off I have just been extreamly busy!  Work work , gardening and more work!

Am off to Alton Towers on Wednesday for a night (hotel, pool, theme park and spa!) heaven I cant wait.  Cant beleive we have been married 3 years already tho!

Promise to get on more soon!

Love to you all

Hope you all enjoying the lovely weather and thanks for the CV's it helps to have an idea where in tx everyone is!


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Laydees.... 

Well don't know about your area but it is raining here was gonna go in the garden today to do some weeding oh what a shame.... 

Rach - Hows the hair hun bet you feel beeter now you've been done so to speak... ..being nosey now whats the Hypno CDs for....hope you had a lovely lunch with our clure how is she.... Amsterdam were they ready for our clure.... 

Puss - Hows it going mate did you get your gardening done. is it like Kew gardens now fancy doing mine.... ,, when do you start your next cycle any dates...

Piper - hope you manage to get some sleep at some point in the day.... how do you get up if your big like rach reckons.... hope you have a restful weekend... 

Elliebabe - Ignore the women in the office thats what i try to do   they seem to have an opinion if you haven't got children tell them to bog off....

Toni - Glad weve not scared you off... ...Alton towers, spa, very nice hope you have a lovely time... 

Becca - Girly night can't fault you nice to relax and let your hair down...

Hi to Caza, Michelle, Debs, Pasha and anyone else i,ve missed...

Luv

Deb Bee x x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girlies

Just a quickie.

Hope you all had a good weekend.

Deb-bee - good to have you back mate.  Hope your follow up appt goes well with Dr Shaker (such a nice man).

Puss - hope your well and looking forward to getting started again this month.

Piper - hope you have managed some sleep, take good care.

Rach - well not long now.  Good luck to you.

Pasha/caza - hope those twinnies are ok and you too!!

Jacuzziman - hope you are well and are you starting again this year and are you having a break.  Take care.

Anyway better go and do some work.

xxx
Elliebabe


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi girls

well the diet has been a disaster over the weekend ( I blame clure!) so really hoping that either they don't weigh me or i've not put any on anyone got any tricks for loosing weight quickly!

Deb Bee - the hypno cds are about getting you into a positive frame of mind for treatment I really found that they helped me last time, happy to do you a copy if you want to try them

Piper - Best of Luck with the scan tomorrow let us know how the little bubs are getting on

Toni - oohh have great time at alton towers i wnet earlier in the year with a friend for a spa and pool break, the master blaster slide is absolutely fantastic! I went past Malton yesterday on my way to whitby, that certainly a bit of a journey you'll be doing to the clinic!

hope eveyone else is well? i've only 3 more days to work! Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
How are you all?
Elliebabe, has af arrived yet? or in other words do you have a confirmed date yet to start dr? 
Rach, same question !!! Hope the scales are kind to you at your appt although i'm sure they'll think you're far too slim to bother!! You have a wonderful holiday with Murray and don't forget to send me a postcard! 
Puss, have you vanished off the face of the earth? When do you start taking the tabs on the slow protocol then? Hope the cd's do the trick - i forgot about them til Rach said the other week!   
Debs, definitely get a copy of the cd's off Rach. I really liked the Anji one as for  the personalised one Rach is using at the moment - the guy that does them gets rave reviews. I hated him but whos to say it didn't work with me? 
Toni, enjoy your break... mm spa.. sounds like just what the dr ordered!!
Becca, good luck for you when you start on 26th, don't forget to keep us informed!
Caza, sorry to read about your scare   Glad it wasn't your waters though  
Pasha, how are you and your twinnies, hope you're house is all finished now!
Well as for me i'll start with today and work back!! Had my 32wk  scan and Bubble weighs 4lb2 and Squeak is 4lb 6 so am made up that there such a healthy size!  Also felt squeak move yesterday and the scan confirms that they are both now head down   So if they stay where they are it means i'm all set for a 'normal' delivery!!  Also ended up in hospital for a while on Sunday as on saturday night i had a show!! Luckily monitoring showed i wasn't in labour so i guess its now a case of wait and see - just need a couple of weeks to make sure their lungs are in good shape, then i can relax a bit!
So thats the news from me
love and babydust for you all, looking forward to seeing all those bfp's in about 8 wks time!!
love Piper x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Sorry I've not been around much - been a bit busy over last few days  

Doing the evil pee sticks at the moment (dying for a wee!!) waiting for ov and have an appointment with Paula on Friday morning to sign all the forms.  They're estimating ec week as 19 June for me.  Anyway, will be robbing bank on Thursday night to pay the bill on Friday too  

Now don't laugh,  but DH and I have just bought a couple of mountain bikes so we could get out and about a bit over the summer (makes us sound like Howard and Hilda...) - we've been like big kids for last few days - all excited about getting a bike.  Something had to be done to counteract all the chocolate & puddings I suppose  

And sod's law says the next tx will now work        My form of positive thinking   

Knitting's done    now having a mare of a time sewing the bloomin thing up now - sleeves have been sewn in 4 times now..  

Deb Bee - I'm aiming for Kew gardens but currently more like a few plants hanging on like grim death on the north face of the Eiger...  Love the fish and chip diet thing - quality  

Piper - Hope you're taking it nice and easy after the weekend - feet up, tea & biscuits delivered, remote control to hand for the next 3 weeks at least!    Great news on the weights - they're going to be so cuddly  

Rach - Have a wonderful holiday and I'm also convinced they'll look at you & think "skinny devil" and not bother with the scales.    Eat pudding and and relax  

Elliebabe - Trying to be positive,  honest      Am going to give the CD's a whirl I think - will try not to get the giggles    Did you decide to try the whey protein with your tx?  It's lovely - honest     well it's bearable as long as you get the lumps out 

Pasha - What are you up to?  Is the house finished or are you still working him hard?  Have you given the  dodgy maternity bra any more outings recently?  

Caza - how are you doing with your twinnies?  

Toni - Are you all organised for your trip to Alton Towers?  I'm a bit of a wuss with rides - I only like waltzers and the big old merry-go-rounds - i'd be booked into the spa for the day 

Reb - Bit of what you fancy does you good I reckon and bit of cider at this point is not going to hurt    Great to hear you're starting on the 26th - sounds like 4 of us on the go at once   

Michelle - how are you hun - I hope you are on the way back to full "pudding eater" status now.  How's your bump doing?  Are you still as busy at work or are you able to ease off a little?

Right - off to find some tea

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girlies

Piper - brilliant weights, looking forward to meeting them, you take great care over next couple of weeks and relax.

Puss - good positive thinking.  You are way ahead of me.  AF due about 19th May, so should start d/r on the 8th June, estimated ec 6th July.  So you will not that it has worked and that you are going to be a mummy (positive thinking).

Deb-beee - hope your follow up goes ok.

Rach - have a great holiday and enjoy them puds.

Everybody else, take care and good luck with whatever stage you are at.

Well we are off the Poland on 20th, then off to Italy on 31st.  Due at Care on 7th June (flights allowing) to sign paperwork.

xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning ladies

OMG they weighed me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Luckily their scales are very generous so i was well within acceptable BMI had Caroline in Stitches telling her about our boozy Christmas Lunch she said she can't condone us getting drunk as its not good for our fertility and we're all to be on our best behaviour now  asked her if i could wait until afterr my holiday and Boozy Birthday lunch with Clure tommorrow 

Well agreed my protocol only change is double cyclogest after ET, had a scan and my ovaries are looking good , AF was slightly late so now all set to start DRing on the 30th  so if you could hold out till then Piper I'd be very gratefull!

Ellie- have a great time in Poland and Italy 

Puss - good luck with Paula on Friday, I'm scheduled for EC week after you so looks like you'll be leading us hun!

Piper - OOOHHH normal delivery, get rubbing those rocks Love! (as the lovely Clure would say!) hope your seeing your midwife in next couple of weeks glad they they are good weights, but think we could have told you that! 

Deb Bee - CDs are to get you into a positive frame of mind for treatment really work for me!, if you want a copy just PM me your address

Hi to everyone else, caza, pasha and Michelle - Hope those Bubbas are growing well!, Becca - Hope your on the straight and narrow for starting at the end of the month

Off out with Clure tomorrow cos its the old girls birthday, then off to Sunny Scotland on Saturday for  a week so all try and behave yourselves while I'm away and Piper keep those legs crossed! 

love rach


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi everybody

Not been on here in ages....lots to do....been finding it difficult just lately, it seems that everybody is getting pregnant around me and my 39th birthday is looming!!!  

Been to the Hallamshire Hospital to see a physiotherapist for my asthma.  She informs me that I have HVS, Hyperventilation Syndrome!!!  Really disappointed Warren, he thought he was the cause of my panting !!! 

Anyone got any ideas how I can stop stressing out when my Boss appears and requests a task to be done in a ridiculous time frame?  I also stress when driving (only been driving 1.5years).  All answers on a postcard please.

How the devil is everyone....me, looney toons as ever.  Been really missing going to CARE.  Not planning on returning until after our holiday in September and it is hard to stay focused as it seems like a lifetime away and the clock is ticking.

Are you planning anymore get togethers at all?

To anyone currently having treatment I send you all positive thoughts and lots of babydust

    


To those like me, waiting for the next treatment I hope you all well and again lots of positive thoughts and lots of babydust too!

    

Debs & Warren


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls glad your all OK and good luck with your treatments u will all get bfp this time i am sure . well i am not as sick now had my 24 week scan to day one is 1lb 7oz and the other is 1lb 10 oz so not bad weights for 24 weeks i was really pale as i can't go on the sun bed so i got in the shed this morning and had a spray tan and i look and feel loads better. when i had to get my bmi down before TX i was so desperate i took  laxatives every night i felt so guilty but it did the trick i was dead on 12 st 10 for my TX i have never lose loads of weight on any diet o well sorry for the rambling on lol speak to u all soon love caza


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Morning all,
Hope you've all been enjoying the sunshine!  
Just a quickie this morning to wish Rach a fab holiday! Hope you and Murray have a wonderful time and come back ready for this cycle! Not sure if i want to hold on until the 30th - but we'll see 
Debs, have you tried any complementary therapies to help with the stress? Reflexology, acupuncture, hypnotherapy, reiki etc - might be worth a try!
Ellie, happy travelling! enjoy your time away and hope you get back in time for that Care appt!
Caza, glad bubbas doing well and good weights - you'll be catching up with me soon!!
Puss, hope last nights robbery went well!! If you have any spare can you send it my way!!
Debbee, Good luck with your review hun - have a feeling its next week?
Happy weekend to all
love Piper x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls, just a quicky.  I am so glad there are a few of us cycling soon (all being well eh)  

Bought my wedding dress on Tueday, its a chifon long gown in cranberry!!!  My mum is going to go mad when she sees it!!  think she has more chance than me of having baby when she does   Bought a lovely mother of pearl marcasite butterfly brooch to wear at the hip    I am not sure if I should wear a feather facinater in my hair as well   We'll see eh.  Hope Jay likes it.

Will do personal soon girls   have a lovely weekend.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

OOH frock sounds lovely! Becca definatley go for the feathers in your hair it will look great!

Off to Scotland today girls so won't be around all week try not to get in any trouble! get those legs crossed Piper!

Love rach


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Oooo Reb - your frock sound fabulous and I hope your mum recovers well from the shock  
I was dying to get married in red,  but chickened out for the same reason - go for it   

Definately go for feathers!!!

Have a lovely holiday Rach

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone 

Wish I'd been able to come and see you all on your last jolly jaunt .....  and in Buxton too ..... a stones throw away!  Sounds like you all had a fab time .... hopefully make it next time if you're all up for it!

Rach ..... hope you're having a great time in Scotland.  Fantastic news about treatment .... and to be cycling with Puss, Elliebabe and Reb .... think that's great for all of you.  As for the double cyclogest    thank goodness the weather is warming up ..... at least you can get those windows open  .

Deb Bee ...  lovely to see you back - you're sounding a bit better .... so your review is on Monday?  Well - just want to say hope everything goes  well and I'll be thinking about you    As for the dieting ..... bless you  .... off to chippy first day      If it's any consolation .... i'd have done exactly the same    To be honest with you ..... anyone who mentions the word DIET ..... I take my hat off to you because I'd be bloody hopeless  

Puss ... how you doing?  Been out buying bikes have you?  I can imagine the excitement and build up to buying them ..... it's just having to use them that's the next big thing!  Think it's a great idea ..... admire you're get up and go stamina!  The last time I went on one was to impress my now hubby (because he used to cycle a lot) .... went  miles and miles around Carsington Water ..... I hasten to add ..... I've never been one one since         No seriously ..... good for you ....... enjoy    

Ohhhh ...... the bra ..... they're still here ....  I've filled out more on my  back than at the front!!  I was hoping I was actually going to achieve the perfect cleavage during my pregnancy .... no such luck !  My boobs  look  like pale hills with a great big round a bout in the middle with thick  blue veins that resemble illustrations of the M25 on a road map .... how attractive!

Piper ..... not long to go now!  Bet it was a bit of a scare having a 'show' wasn't it?  Glad to hear all is well though ..... and like you say ..... a couple of more weeks .... then you can relax a bit more should things 'begin to move'.  Bubble and squeak sound very healthy weights ..... and heads down too    .... Ohh you're so lucky...... perfect for a normal delivery ..... text book case!  Sorry I missed you the other week ..... would love to have seen you    Keep us informed how you're doing ..... get plenty of rest .... I was reading something the other day that says we need at least 7 hours rest during the day from now until the birth ..... I wish !!!  Take care    

Caza ..... how are you?  Hope you're feeling better after your bit of pampering.... we all need it sometimes!  The babies sound like a good weight   Glad all is going well ..... take care x

Elliebabe ..... How you doing?  Have the women at work stopped giving you hassle?  If not - I'd do what Rach suggested ..... that would shut them up once and for all!  Anyway .... you're off on your Jollies soon.... have a fantastic time .... hope the weather is good.  Take care x

Becca .... not long till you start treatment    As for the boozin ...... don't worry about it!  We're all entitled to 'let our hair down'.... you obviously needed it at the time ..... in which case ..... it will have done you good  .  Good luck with treatment -take care x

Reb ..... Dress sounds absolutely fantastic!....... Go for it ......why not!  Wish I'd had the confidence and flare to go for something like that ..... you'll look amazing and feel great..... do what makes you feel happy .... don't let others brow beat you or pressurise you into things you're not happy with.... it's your day!  

Well.... I'm o.k.  Looking forward to starting Maternity leave in 2 weeks time.  I'm already counting down the days.  To be honest .... I couldn't go on any longer.... I'm shattered. I'm having big problems sleeping at the moment.  I'm lucky if I get 4 hours a night.... sounds similar to Piper.  Naomi and Ruby are fine.  I had my 27 week scan on Friday.  They are both head down (hope they stay there) and weigh about 2.3 1bs each and are of equal size.  So far so good ...... 

As for the house ....... getting there...... just hope it's all done before they arrive    Hubby's torn between playing Golf or finishing house at the moment.  I'm very nicely and tactfully trying to convince him that if he gets the house finished ..... he'll be able to have some time playing golf before the babies arrive! It must be hard for him though ..... I would have thrown the towel in ages ago!!!

Hope not missed anyone ......

Anyway..... take care you lot ..... still here even though not logging on as often    Will keep an eye on you all ..... exciting times ahead .......

Lots of love 
Pasha xxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there ladies 

Hope the review went well today Deb Bee    was thinking of you this afternoon..

Pasha - great to hear from you  

Piper - hang in there and keep em crossed hun 

My appt on Friday went well.  Got the latest test results back from my GP on the way & found another couple more dodgy results had turned up, showing anticardiolipin antibodies IgG & IgM are present.  Not high readings,  but enough to need some action it seems.

Been doing some reading up on tinternet (dangerous tool isnt it  ) - it looks like if they're present it's an indicator that you're more likely to have probs with implantation & have an increased risk of miscarriage.  Steroids & heparin are used to treat it so they've added heparin injections to my prescription,  alongside the prednisolone steroid.  Also read you're supposed to retest for these antibodies 6-8 weeks after the first test to see if they're hanging around or not as they can be transitory sometimes,  so maybe we'll consider doing that if we fail again (but thinking positive honest!) 

So, all in all we feel encouraged cos at least we're nearer identifying a potential cause of our problems and they can attempt to do something about it    

And......

My knitting's finally finished 
It looks wearable (if you're 6 months old that is!)    

And my first bike ride on Friday nearly killed me - I had to get off and push it 4 times - it can only get better....  


Catch you later girlies
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All

Hope your all doing ok went for my review yesterday with Dr Shaker and hes going to up my powders next time from 2 to 3, had a really good chat with him but came away feeling disappointed cause I can't start again till I've had 3 periods and i haven't had one since my miscarriage Dr Shaker has told me to book in again at the end of May if I haven't had a period for some blood tests and scan so he can see whats happening........  Periods is a long time.... 

Puss / Rach / Elliebabe - Have you all started yet......

Puss - Bikes what can i say have you got matching Jackets... ...And Knitting whats happened to you your going very peculiar.... ...only jokin mate.. how many tests did you have....what you got to do about the results take something??

Piper- Seems like your expanding by the minute... .. hope your taking it easy and getting plenty of rest....

Elliebabe - Hows all the reflexology and everything going do you feel any better.. ... what date do you start..

Reb - Cranberry bet its lovely can't you post us a piccie....

Debs - Hope you and Warren are keeping well and both looking forward to your hols and then treatment...

Pasha - Maternity in 2 weeks bet you can't wait....  ..glad the house is coming together at last if you need any help send for us lot,, if nothing else well frighten your hubby... 

Caza - Glad your feeling better hun sounds like you've had it rough..

Rach - Know youve just gone away but have a good one mate......and when you get back could i please have a copy of Hypno cds please.... 

Clur - Hi Mate if your lurking hope you had a good birthday...mines coming soon another year older .....

Hi to anyone I've missed will try to catch up with everybody.....

Luv

Deb Bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all, we're very quiet at the moment aren't we!!
Debbee, glad that they're upping your powders next time  - so hopefully a better response  . If i had the energy i'd be doing an af dance for you!! But once you do get one try negotiating, you might get away with 2 af's? But it'll depend on when they arrive as clinic closes for August!
Puss, Glad (in a way!! ) that they found some answers for you, hopefully the extra drugs will do the trick and it'll be a BFP for you this time!!   Sorry but can't help laughing at the thought of you and dh on the bikes - how on earth do you get up your hill??   
Pasha, glad you're well and the girlies are thriving! Not long now til your maternity leave kicks in! 7hrs rest during the day??!! Is that to make up for the time you don't sleep at night? 
Becca, your dress sounds fantastic! just don't tell your mum til the day - then she can't really say too much!!!
Love to everyone else, Rach hope you're having a fab if rainy holiday
Chat soon, love Piper xx


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

Well just waiting for AF then will ring clinic and get started.  Due any day, so should start d-regging about 7th June.  Can't wait, just know this is going to work this time. 

Piper - hope your ok and that them twinnies are letting you get some sleep.  Not long now, wishing you all the best, you deserve it.

Puss - glad to hear that the clinic have got all your test results now and that you will be well on your way to a very positive BFP this time.  Good luck mate, you deserve it.

Deb-bee - hope your ok and glad your follow up appt went well.  Just give yourself time and before you know it, you will be ready to start again.

Rachg - hope your having a nice holiday.  Hope AF arrived so that you can get started.

To everyone else, good luck.

Anyway, off to Poland on Saturday and will be back Tuesday night, then away in Italy on 31st for Wedding Anniversary.  So looking forward to the breaks.  Will be catching up with you all as hotel has internet access and I had already prewarned DH that I need to keep an eye on you all especially Piper.

Well I will keep you all informed whats happening and can't wait to start cycling with you all again.

Oh - just one more thing - we have been very quiet on here lately, come on girls, we all need each others support.

xxxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi All

Well AF arrived, just in time for Poland, DH is well impressed LOL.  Rang Care and start d-regging on 9th June, so after get back from Italy.  

Piper - have cancelled appt at Care on 7th, yeah was pushing it to get there in time, so going on 9th now.

You all take care and will catch up with you all when I get back.

xxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All

What a lovely day Rain Rain and more Rain wheres the sun.... 

Well Af s arrived yesterday... so feelin crap have got some new tablets to take for the pain I get but when I mentioned them to Dr Shaker he would prefer me not to take any drugs / Tabs.....  but have had to take some so will try not to take some next time.......

Piper - Do they close the clinic for the whole of August...... ... I really want to get going again ...... Anyways hows you when was the last time you saw your feet..... ..seriously hope your doing ok and having plenty of rest....

Elliebabe - Glad AFs arrived in time for you hols.... ...but now you can get cracking when you get back...Poland on Saturday and then Italy very nice you enjoy yourself... ....

Puss - Hows the Tour De France training going ..... .... bet your well fit now out on your bikes do you call at a pub for light lunches..... ... hope your doing ok ... when do you start down regging.... 

Hi to everyone else just nipped on cause at work so better go catch you all later....

Have a good weekend you all and hope we get some SUN........


luv

Deb Bee x x x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hello there

Horrid day - my cats have the right idea,  both in full snooze mode totally ignoring the rain.  Bet they're dreaming about which poor little rodent's going to get it tonight....    Current season's score:  1-0 to the cats...  

Started the HRT on Wed - no spots yet   and the drugs arrived this morning.  The Gonal-F pens look very complicated!  

Deb Bee - fit? hmmm, well let's put it this way - you won't be seeing me in spray on lycra in the Tour De France for a while...  Only been around the park so far cos my car's been off the road - but there are plenty of hills in there and I'm completely pooped within about 10 mins....  Once we do get out and about there will definately be plenty of buttie stops - got to keep my strength up haven't I    

Sorry to hear you're feeling crap - you do have a rotten time with AF don't you   
Tell DH to fetch mouthwatering goodies home to take your mind off it - blow the diet  

Elliebabe - Have a lovely time in Poland - poor DH, never mind I'm sure you'll think of something to make up for it    Look forward to hearing from you from all the way over there - isn't technology wonderful!  See you decided to change the appt,  that'll save the mad dash back - had visions of you being chased by police sirens as you screetched in to the car park   

Piper - How are you?  Hope you're getting some sleep and the babies aren't doing the can-can too often  - it's all getting very exciting - cant wait to see pictures of them both   

Rach - hope you've had a good holiday north of the border - did you do anything energetic or was it a big chill week?  Not long now till the downregging - how long does it usually take you?    I'm going to be on double cyclogest too - oh dear, it's not going to be pleasant is it  

Reb - have you shown your mum the dress yet - how'd she take it?    Did you get feathers??  

Pasha - Only one more week to go till your maternity leave    fantastic!
7 hours rest a day from that point mind you - or you have to go back to work    

HAve a good weekend girls

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls,

Puss, glad you may have found a treatable cause.  Its good that we can find out a lot our selves and know what to ask for.  I had heparin and its not bad, just another injection, but we are used to that anyway    who is the jumper for then ?

I havent got the dress yet so mum hasnt seen it.  Getting measured in June as I am trying to lose some weight (lost 6 lbs so far).  I am eating really healthily so I am hoping it will help with egg quality too.

Getting quite exited about starting tx on 27/5/2006 (all being well with the FSH levels).  I have tried everything, wheatgrass, AC, acupunture (for the last 6 months) and more recently reflexology for good measure to cope with stress!!!  Feeling good atm so fingers crossed  

Have a lovely weekend girlies.

love

Becca
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Morning all,
How are you all?
Becca, Sounds like you are in a good place to start your tx, not long now hun  
Rach, are you back yet? Have missed you - hope you had a fab time!!
Puss, glad to hear there are no spots yet!!!  How about the hair? is it at that lanky stage yet!!!?? Think the gonal f pens are meant to be dead easy - maybe even dh could do it!! 
Debbee.Glad af arrived for you - hope the pains gone by now... if not try Pipers cure for all ills - the hugest bar of chocolate washed down with the hugest glass of wine!! 
Ellibabe, have fun in Poland! Glad you've changed that appt - you know its sods law that you'd have been delayed!! 
Hi to Pasha and Caza, hope those twinnies are growing nicely!
Well this'll make you laugh - my bump now measures the same as a singleton pregnancy at 55 weeks!!  No wonder everyone looks terrified if i venture out of the house!  Don't think it'll be too long now til they put in an appearance! Don't think i'll make it to 60wks pg!!
Take care all
lots of love Piper xx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well I for one are glad you've not chatted too much this week I was dreading having to catch up! Had a good if very damp holiday but dread to think how much weight I've put on! Puddingtastic!  (don't have to dread it have just got on the scales 8lb! )

Piper 55 WEEKS OMG can you still walk just imagine if the original prediction of triplets had bee right!  Murray's appt in Chester is still on for the 25th so will hopefully see you then if you've not exploded!

Deb Bee - glad to here that your review went well and that he's upped your menopur hopefully you'll get a better response this time, sorry they are making you wait so long but its probably for the best to allow your body to recover fully, Glad AF finally turned up but you certainly seem to suffer have you considered Acupuncture of Reflex to help you? Will get Murray to copy the CDs today and will send them over!

Puss - Bike riding sounds fun (NOT!) I did get into it before my first cycle but never managed to get the enthusiasm up since! go out once in a blue moon, Glad to here the knitting is finished really think you should post us a picture to laugh at! (sorry that should read Admire!) Glad the tests turned something up (if that makes sense!) at least now you can take steps to reslove the problem! do you want Cd's while Murray's copying them?

Pasha - sound like your ready to get those feet up hun, only 1 more week to go  Are Ruby and Naomi going to be their real names are are they just Bump names, I really like them either way 

Ellie - Hope you having a good time in poland and then off to beautiful Italy, trust AF to turn up now but better than for Italy as can't imagine you've got your bikini on in Poland 

Reb - Sounds like the health kick has started in earnset! will be joining you this week to loose the holiday pudding pounds  hope the reflex is keeping you chilled when are they testing your FSH?

Heard a very interesting report on Radio 2 yesterday on the way home that said lots of protein whilst trying to get pregnant dramatically improves embryo quality, implantation and the chance of Twins so will definately be doing the Whey Protein can somebody give me a link to the site where I buy it please  YUM!

Enjoy your sunday! will be spending mine in the supermarket and Ironing  

Love Rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Rach,
Glad to have you back hun..
http://www.rosemaryshealthfoods.co.uk/acatalog/Solgar_Protein.html
This is where I got mine from, i used the vanilla but i think Puss and Debbee used chocolate - the choice is yours!!! 
Would love to see you on 25th - might even make you a brew!
love Piper x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

hi girls

Just a quicky - been at my neice's christening today, DH & I are god-parents. She's been a little angel all day - even when she got dunked....  Buffet afterwards with loads of lovely cakes and buns - well it would have been rude to say no wouldn't it... but feel a bit sick now 

Piper - I spoke too soon - now have two huge spots on my chin - bloomin HRT    Silly question time - how do they know what a 55 week pregnancy looks like??      Keep your feet up!  

Rach - glad to hear you let your hair down on the pudding side and I bet you thoroughly enjoyed every single spoonful   Thanks for the offer of the CD's I'll certainly give them a whirl - I'll pm the address.    Chocolate whey protein is just about bearable if you strain it or whizz it to get the lumps out - which reminds me,  I need to order some more too..

Big hi to everyone else - i hope you've kept smiling on this wet weekend ! 

Got to dash - sofa's calling...

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All

Well don't know about you lot but i have started building Noahs Ark well Debs Ark..... .. how much more rain can we have surely we must be near to running out.... ... with AF arriving I have had a mainly chocolate weekend and Yep I do feel better strange thet... 

Piper OMG....how big are you... 55 weeks made me laff...  would love to see you cant you post a piccie would you fit in the camera frame eermm tricky..... .. glad your doing ok .....

Puss - Eatin cakes can't fault you... ... HRT lovely only 2 spots at the mo thats good... ...wait for the greasy hair youll look lovely again... cats what they like millicent has been in a permanent coma since it started raining... ... have you got your fixed...

Rach - Sounds like you had a good holiday ,, bet your back on the staight and narrow diet now... ,,,thanks for sending my cds can't wait for them to arrive ... ... have tried accupuncture for my AF but didn't really make any difference just cost me a fortune.... what date do you start your down regging....

Reb - 6lbs thats fantastic defo going in the right direction... ... keep your dress a surprise for your mum till your wedding day... treatment starting 27th you sound well chilled for it...

Hi to Caza / Pasha - Hope your ALL ok and getting the feet up....thats if you can see them of course.... ..

Clur - If your lurkin Hello buddy if not Rach can you say hello.....

Well its my birthday on Thursday 25th another year older... DH not asked what i want for my birthday which can be very worrying .... ... you know what there like he trys and at least he remembers so i shouldn't complain.... ...

Anyway better get back to my  Ark.... ... hi to anyone i,ve missed ... ...hope it stops raining SOON.......

Luv

Deb Bee x x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Debbee,
I must be to big for the ff board!!!  Can't upload todays flattering piccie but have pm'd you a site where you can see how huge i am!!!
Take care hun
Love Piper xx


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls from Poland

Sitting in hotel room, dh just gone for a swim and thought I would catch up with you all.  Coming home tomorrow.

Deb-bee - glad to see your back and that your ok, sorry to hear AF was so horrible this month, try reflexology, it does work.

Piper - 55 weeks, wow, you were big when I say you, hope your ok and taking it easy.

Puss - well hope your ok and that there are no more spots.

Rachg - hi matey, thanks for texts and I will catch up with you this week to get crystal off you.

Everybody else, all the best.

Just waiting for DH and then going to the bar for a lemonade lol lol.

Take care and see you when I get back

xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Evening All

Oh Piper - wow - the 34 week picture!! the bump's huge!! - I'm surprised you're standing upright without a prop!! 

And the scan picture with their faces is just amazing - it's so clear!  
You must be so excited!!  I'm excited for you!!!  

Deb Bee - 2 spots and what I think is a cold sore under my nose now.  I look sooooo delectable        We're going out in town on Saturday night for my bro's birthday - reckon the full paper bag will be needed by then   

It's stopped raining for 5 mins and DH is just putting me a trellis up in the front garden....  I offered to help but was told to go away once I'd pointed out where I wanted it.... up a bit,  down a bit,  left a bit.........   

Elliebabe - helloooooooooo  in Poland!!    Sheff girls have gone global    Hope you're having a relaxing time and don't over do it on that lemonade!  

Deb - just thinking i've got a nice big hill here for you to build your ark on mate!!  DH could give you a hand whilst he's got his drill out...  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Debs and Puss - Cds Done!, Debs will post yours this am, Puss still need your address!

Ellie - I'll not be around Wed or Thurs Tea time but think I should be ok most of next week just drop me a text during the Day

Piper - looking forward to seeing you on Thurs!

Love Rach

Gosh I was chatty this morning wasn't I!!!!!!!! Love to everyone else, Debs, Clure is not reading the board but will pass on your best wishes


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All..... 

Piper OMG......  how big you look fab..... loved the photos nice to see how you've all progressed..... ..

Rach - Thanks for doing the cd eagerly awaiting the post.... do you have to be horizontal when listerning or just sitting comfortably or play it any time...... have you started down regging yet...

Puss - Defo think we should get to work on the Ark... ... mind you its not raining at the mo.....  Paper bag for Sat nite just put a couple more layers of foundation on now one will notice... 

Elliebabe - Hello from Poland do you have the scores for the Eurovision... ... well hope you,ve had a brill time ... ... ready to start your treatment... 

Hi to everyone else ....

Luv

Deb Bee x x x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi All

Well I'm back, totally knackered, didn't get home until 10 last night and back up for work this morning at 6.  Never mind, soon be the weekend.

Deb-bee -    Have a great day.

Puss - don't worry about spots, just think it will be worth it.  When you in for ec.

Rachg- well have you started d/r yet, when you in for ec.

Piper - well not long now, you take care and don't worry I will pick up board in Italy, so will be able to see if the twinnies have decided to make the great arrival.  

Well I start d/r on 9th June and estimated ec is 3rd July, so excited and so positive this time.

Anyway you all take care, just catching up on emails from holiday.

xxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Welcome home Elliebabe, for a few days at least b4 you go jetsetting again!! Hope you have a wonderful time!  Glad you are feeling so positive and that you have all your dates sorted!
Debbee, don't be playing the cd's while you're driving - i've always fallen asleep during them!!!!!  
Rach, Look forward to seeing you tomorrow - any idea what time? It takes appx 20mins to my house from Chester hospital! Please excuse any mess as i'm not exactly the housework queen at the mo  !!
Puss, mmm you sound sooo attractive - hope you look better by Saturday - otherwise go with the paperbag! 
Becca, not long for you now hun - starting jabs on Saturday?? Good luck  
Gosh i'm excited for you all and can't wait for you to get underway and start getting those positive   results! I feel another few sets of twinnies coming on!
Love to everyone else
Piper x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning Girls

well its a nice day for me mooching round Chester! then we have to go to a compensation medical for Murray, this one with a physciatrist  the other side are trying to say he has psychiatric problems! but like I said to our solicitor surely its in our favour if they prove that! and realistically having gone through what he's been through over the last 5 years it would hardly be surprising if he had!

Puss - you sound very attractive! get that paper bag at the ready girl! but how exciting is it that your off and running again! CDs are all ready for you just need your address!

Dee Bee  Hope you have a Great day hun, and that DH spoils you! CDs should have got to you by today But you know what the Postal service is like  (definately must be lied down when you do them!)

EllieBabe - is it this weekend you jet off again you lucky girl!

Piper - Looking forward to seeing you later!

Becca - ooh not long now before you get going!

Well my drugs arrived yesterday  so I'm already to start on the 30th estimated EC 26th June! its all go girls

Pasha Caza and Michelle hope you are all ok and the Bumps are growing nicely!

Toni - Have we scared you off already

Love Rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Rach, It was lovely to see you and Murray today - you looked fab as usual and are hiding those extra lbs well!!!  Hope you got home safely along with your jewels!! Look forward to seeing you again when you come for more!! 
Debbee, Hope you had a fab birthday - did dh get something nice? Or have you had to ask for the receipt!!  
Puss, update required on spots!!! How pretty do you look now??  How many do you have left to take?
Elliebabe, Have fun in Italy and enjoy your anniversary! Look forward to seeing your jetset posts!!
Becca, Goodluck with the jabbing from tomorrow, sending you lots of  
Girls, just in case any of you thought i was exaggerating my size - you should have seen Rach's dh reaction when he saw me yesterday!!!    
Chat soon girlies, love Piper x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls,

Thanks for the messages.  Sorry not been around, had probs with internet connection.  Anyway, had day 2 fsh levels checked today, and they have come back higher than ever 13.4, been   all afternoon as I didnt expect them to be as high as that, absolutley gutted as I cant start ivf this month.

sorry for the me post girls.  I really hope you all have a lovely long weekend.

Take care  

Love

Becca
x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Reb - so sorry to hear you can't start the cycle as planned,  what rotten luck I really feel for you.  Sending you a big hug    

Lord this whole ivf process is so fraught  

Will catch up properly tomorrow - my spots and I (we're good friends now..) are going out for the evening to drink boring mineral water - watch out all you supermodels...

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All

Well today hardly any rain i cant believe it........ .... hopefully tomorrow will be better....get in the garden cut the lawn excitings jobs like that...... 

Well thanks for the birthday wishes.... my DH got me a ring very nice to so was dead shocked as i thought i would have to ask for the receipt.... ... had some money from family.... my sister in law got me a necklace and well what can i say i think she thinks I,m 80 and wear tweedy things not really my cup of tea but like you do I told her it was very nice..... ..DH wanted to tell her it was bloody awful and why did she buy it .. .. but i managed to keep him quiet....

Reb - Sorry about your FSH bet your really Pi**ed off...  .. sending you a big  

Piper - Sounds like you had fun when Rach came to visit sounds like murrays eyes were on stalks.... ...  

Puss - Hows the spots hope you enjoy your time out tonight are you drinking or being good.... 

Rach - Thanks for the card and cds  ... only managed to listern to about 20 mins before i fell asleep... ... how did you get on at your appointment with murray...

Elliebabe - Are you here or in Italy.....gosh girl your like a jet setter around the globe.. ... if your still here have a great time in italy for your anniversary... 

Hi to everyone else will catch up later got to go and order my takeaway ......did i say takeaway sorry i mean get my lovely salad ..... 

Luv

Deb Bee x x x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

Well I'm still here till Wednesday, then yeah jetting off again for our Anniversary.  Can't wait now, so excited, busy washing and ironing.  Went to look at a house the other day, so arranging valuations on ours at moment so we can buy it.  Wish me luck for a very quick sale girls.  Well AF arrived as you know, so starting d regging on the 9th June.  Going to see Caroline that day just to sign all the paperwork and make sure that I am taking the same amount of drugs as last time.  Getting excited about that too.

Puss - hope the spots didn't frighten anyone last night.  Hope you had a good time on your lemonade lol.  Take care and hope everything is going ok for you.

Rachg - will probably not get through Tuesday so will have to catch you when I get back.  It's DH birthday tomorrow and I have bought him a DVD recorder and have to wait in for delivery. Hope everything is ok with you and will probably see you in waiting room over next few weeks.

Reb - sorry to hear that your not starting this month.  I wish you luck and take care.

Piper - hope you and John are ok and those little (not so little) twinnies.  I will be keep upto date in Italy and hope that everything goes ok, but you might still be here when I get back.  You take great care of yourself.

Deb-bee - hope your ok matey, yeah I know what you mean about jetsetter, I keep getting that at work, but just getting holidays in before I am big and fat.

Pasha/Caza - hope you both fine.

MrsCarter - hope your taking it easy and that the tummy is getting larger.

Toni - hope we haven't scared you away, how did you get on at Care, when are you starting.

Anybody I have missed, good luck with whatever stage your at.

xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Not much to report from me! it was great to see Piper and DH the other day I am a little concerned she hasn't posted for a few days though either here or on the other board  Wonder if something is happening! Murray's face was an absolute picture when he saw the size of her we should have taken a picture of that for her diary!

Murray's appt was and absolute nightmare think the guy thought i was more psychotic then Murray by the end of it!

Deb Bee and Puss hope your enjoying the cds I'm still working with mine and feeling really positive

Reb - really sorry to hear that they are not letting you start this month but not really sure why  surely IVF is designed for women with a high FSH what are they planning for you

Pasha , Michelle and Caza your all very quiet at the moment hope you are all OK and growing nicely 

Well I i used to say at Christmas (and if I'm honest I still do ) its just 1 more sleep! till I start down regging  

Clure send her Love to you all and so do I, must go and get some gardening done now!

Love Rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Don't panic girlies... am still here and still growing!!!!
Also had my hospital tour yesterday and i can get internet at my bedside - so will give you all a blow by blow account as soon as anything happens!!!!! 
Rach, I will hope that they come tomorrow as that would be a fab omen for you!! Murrays face will stay in my mind for a long time to come!!! 
Elliebabe, fingers crossed you get a quick sale and you too can have a new house!
Sorry no time for more personals today - the sofa is calling!!!
love to you all
Piper x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Ellibabe - really sorry just realised I didn't say hi in my last post what a dreadful friend I am! Hope you have a fab hoilday and whats all this about moving house you've never mentioned it before where are you thinking of going?

Piper - Can't wait for the blow by blow account I bet that will be a first for this board and the hospital!

Love Rach


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Rachg

It's ok, I forget people too!!  When do you start d/regging?

Busy packing and get things ready, flying at 6.15 in morning so got to leave at 2.45am (aaarrrrhhhh).

Hopefully moving about 8-10 doors away into a larger house, thats if we can sell ours.

All take care girls and will catch up with you all in Italy.

xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All...

Gosh everyone starting treatment isn't it exciting... ... wish i was in there with you all.... well weather seems top be abit better.... everyone seems to be in the garden weeding cutting lawns .... we lead such exciting lives... ...

Elliebabe - Have a Good One..... 

Rach - You Psychotic....... .... What happens now matey did you get anything sorted.. did you frighten the man....

Piper - Internet at your bed side... ...Better still what about a live Web Cam at the bedside.... in the Delivery room... Only Jokin...  

Puss - Hope you had a good time out on Sat night and of course remained sober on the POP... ...Hows the Hair and Spots doing... 

Pasha / Caza Hope your all doing ok... 

Michelle - Hi matey hows it going... 

Reb - How you feelin Hun any better its so disappointing when you can't get going with your treatment...

Debs - Hows you n Warren.... 

Well at work so better get some done have a good one speak to you all later.....

Luv

Deb Bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Just popped in to say to Rach
Happy Jabbing
Good luck mate !  
Love Piperx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there ladies

Well thats our last Bank Holiday weekend for a while over and done with....    

Went out on Friday to see friends and not a drop touched my lips  (apart from a large chinese takeaway that is!)

We also went out with my brother for his birthday on Sat night and have to admit a glass of wine went down very well then,  but we were home before 11pm cos we were tired   - Oh well - looks like our raving days are well and truely over doesn't it - may as well get the slippers and cocoa out now I think...

We did exciting things like weeding & planting out strawberry plants on Sat.  Grow your own! - great idea in theory,  but we seem to feed slugs, snails, birds and various other berry eatin' critters far more than ourselves    

Then yesterday we spent most of the day in the garage varnishing garden furniture ....  the excitement of it all...

And back to work today..  

Well,  the spots aren't too bad,  but boy have I been grumpy today!  I definately had a chew at a couple of people today when I should have just let things lie....    Wierd,  you know why you're doing it but you just can't help biting can you!!    Thank heavens I finish the HRT on Friday   

Piper - 35 weeks and still growing!  Wow - love the idea of the up to the minute updates from the bedside - can you imagine it - we'll all be downing tools and just sitting waiting for the latest!!  Think you might just have other things on your mind though.... 

Elliebabe - have a great holiday - ouch 2.45am!! that's not a very civilised time is it - but I'd definately swap for a lovely holiday in Italy!  Fingers crossed for a sale to be lined up soon so you can move up the road   

Deb Bee - a thousand apologies for not wishing you happy birthday last week - feel free to abuse me or withhold pudding & chocolate rations next time we meet    Perhaps SIL could get you a nice tweed cape or slippers next year - I'm sure you'd look lovely in them - and sooooo hard wearing don't you know... 

Rach - so you were the psychotic one at the medical - I can imagine you were very scary!  Anyway hope the chap writes the right stuff on the report so you can move forward with it!  What's the next step?
Wow - you start DR today - good luck - I hope those needles are kind to you      And did you ache after gardening like I did  

Big hi to everyone else - hope you're all fine and dandy 

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

The Sun has got its Hat on hip hip hip hurray the sun has got its hat on and is coming out to Play...               

GOSH hope i'm not speaking to soon... well it looks like its going to be sunny What NO Rain I can't believe it..... 

Rach - Hows the jabbin going matey..... 

Puss - Super weekend gardening and varnishing.... ... well sure the little critters will enjoy your strawberrys your being very Tom and Barbara ish......  ... 

Piper - Hows you any more updated photos.. ... how do you feel in yourself hun.... 

Hi to everyone else hope you all have a lovely day...

luv

Deb Bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well the first needle is in  and I'm off and running managed to make my leg bleed so obviously a bit out of practise! oh well lots more to do to prefect my technique  Had a major panic last night when i decided that my fridge was too cold and all my drugs are in there! did a mad dash to tesco for a fridge thermometer and of course it was absolutely fine  this doesn't bode well for my neurosis for the rest of the cycle 

Found the psychiatrist that was doing Murray's report quite offensive so told him so  he seemed really nice to start with but asked me not to speak as he wanted Murray's perspective first which was fair enough although as I'm sure you can appreciate found it difficult not to talk  anyway he asked Murray loads of questions most of which were fine but some of which there was no answer for which i thought was abit odd  but then he just turned to me and asked for my thoughts! no questions no assistance! so i did my best but when we got to the bit about how the fertility problems have affected Murray's mental state i got a bit upset which he clearly didn't give a **** about didn't even pass me a tissue even though he had some! then when he was doing his final summing up he just made the sweeping statement about how Murray's mental state would improve once the fertility issues were sorted out!  (he'd not even asked us how they were going!) so i sat and thought about it for 20 seconds while he was writing his notes up and then said actually i find your last comment extremely offensive as you have no idea whether our fertility problems will be sorted out! he did apologise but think he now has me down as mad women 
anyway we have to have another psychiatrist report done for our legal team (oh Joy!) and then we have a meeting with the other side at the beginning of August where hopefully they will make a decent offer!  

Enough about me!

Piper - I'm predicting 36 weeks! anyone else like to make a bet!

Puss - sounds like you had a fun weekend (well some of it!) when do you start stimming?)

Elliebabe - hope you made the flight OK and that the weather is fantastic!

Deb Bee - SIL presssie sounds lovely but i do like Puss's idea!

Pasha, Caza and Michelle - where are you girlie's your worrying me!

best get some work done!

Love Rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Just a quickie as dh taking me for a stroll round b&q!!!
Rach trust you to say 36 wks dh was just saying this am for it not to be that day as date is 6/6/6!!!!!! Mind you that says it all doesn't it 
Piper x


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi all

Debs here....you all sound as mad as ever!

Feeling a bit out of it all at the moment, I keep reading up on you all to see how you're doing. But I wish I were starting again real soon and not having to wait until Sept/Oct. I really don't have anyone to talk to about how I feel because every time I mention it my DH cries. So I say nothing.

Today I saw 2 people outside my window at work with a pushchair.....they had an arguement and both walked away from the baby......each saying that the other could have it all day!!!! Eventually the mother finally came back to the baby and went back home! How can this happen?

On a lighter note......filled up the jacuzzi and am contemplating going for a dip in it tonight with DH. Not had it up and running for a few months....need it as my back in killing me.

Anyway....I am thinking positive thoughts to you all .

TTFN

Debs (& Warren)


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Rach - Psychiatrist What a man...   he was lucky you didn't bop him on the nose.... how insensitive fancy saying that about fertility issues you had every right to challange him... who do they think they are.... he obviously needs a psychiatrist himself...... makes your blood boil...... , Fridge what a laff imagined you darting off to tescos for your thermometer but have to say it sends us all a little mad ..... ... hope the jabbin is better tonight and no blood....

Debs - Nice to hear from you, get yourself back on here gal you'll get plenty of support and chit chat... ...  were all here for you... Hope your not up to no good tonight in the Jacuzzi...... ... 

Piper - B&Q was that a good idea was your hubby looking for a paddling pool for home that could be adapted for a birthing pool... ... hope your safetly tucked up at home now ....

Puss - Hows work going not bitten anybodys head off today.... last pill friday...when do you start jabbin then.... 


Catch you later

Deb Bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello again girlies!
Right now i'll try and do a proper post!!!
Rach, Congrats on getting that first jab out of the way! A couple more and you'll be a real pro again  What date are you back at care for your blood test?
Puss, glad you had a great weekend! Not long now til you're off those tablets and then the fun starts!!!! How many tests do you reckon this time til you start stimming!!!! Good luck hunny - I reckon you'll be jabbing by next Friday  
Debbee, Glad to hear you have a bit of sunshine over there too...... and about time too! DH keeps saying this must be the wettest drought ever - hosepipe bans??  . Hope it won't be too long til you can start again!
Debs, ooh that jacuzzi sounds like bliss - if i lived near you i'd be round like a shot!!! Its lovely to see you posting again, know abit how you feel as after my bfn wanted to start again straight away, but had to wait and then Sheffield was closed and i felt a bit in limbo... but glad now that i did as i used the extra time to do nice things like go on holiday, drink etc and i threw myself into losing a stone and a half, getting reflexology, doing my reiki 1 etc. Started posting on this board too which is where i came across Puss in time for us to do tx together!!
Feel free to chat as often as you like - we're all here for you 
Elliebabe, Have you made it to Italy? Hope you're lying by the pool with a drink in your hand babe - enjoy your anniversary  
Hi to Pasha, Caza and Michelle - hope you're all ok? Updates required please!! Pasha at this rate you might beat me to it - think B&S are stuck!!!!
Midwife couldn't find Bubbles heartbeat yesterday so despite seeing movement we were sent to hospital for monitoring! Ended up having a bonus scan and monitored for ages!! All was fine and showed Squeak has his head 3/5 engaged in my pelvis and Bubbles head is still facing down and seems to be resting on/ in my right hip.... no wonder i struggle to walk! Have a scan and appt on Tues and they will give me an induction date then    Will get dh to do a new piccie in the next day or so and i'll try and smile in this one...... he takes so long to take the picture i get fed up of smiling!!
Take care all, bucketloads of babydust to you all
love Piper x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls i am still here a bit of a watcher a lately still getting bigger and being sick rach the jabs will soon be over and u will be on the 2ww puss i bet u will be glad to get jabbing those tabs take agers don't they.not long for u now piper have u got your bag packed ready . hi to deb bee and any one els i have missed speak soon love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there 

Caza - good to hear from you - oh dear, still being sick - those twins are really letting you have it aren't they - never mind though it's worth it isn't it  

Piper - i reckon it's going to be 37 weeks and 2 days, so now you're bound to start this week - i'm never right    Will DH be using a wide angle lens for the next piccie?      It's not surprising Bubble got a  bit lost down there!    Hmmm,  me starting jabs - well it's got to be next Friday hasn't it - just to stay on form  

Elliebabe - are you sunning yourself over there - cocktail in one hand,  dh in the other    

Debs - hi there - good to hear from you - like the girls say - we're all here for you when you need some chat    I agree with Piper - waiting is frustrating but you could look on it as time to spend getting back some of "yourself" - you know - pamper yourself and do all the naughty stuff    Hope the jacuzzi eased your back and there were no acrobatics involved to hurt it again  

Rach - psychiatrist sounds like a real prat and I'm glad you said your piece rather than let him get away with that attitude - know he's got a job to do but that doesn't mean he has to be rude & insensitive does it    And well done for not laying him out - a model of control      Fridge thing - yes know what you mean - I've never had to put stuff in the fridge before,  but this time all the Gonal F and the trigger shot had to go in there.  I'm supposed to take one of the Gonal F pens in with me when I go for bloods so they can show me how to work it and am wondering how critical keeping it cold is - it's going to have to come out for a while to go with me....  oh well, just something else for a hormonal woman to worry about  

Deb Bee - you hexed it didn't you - bloomin' rained again today didn't it....    I'm currently equivalent to at least two Barbara's by the way - and if you don't stop singing about the sun having it's bloomin hat on I'll be launching that ark in a stunning little Margo yellow raincoat and sowester  

Well - three more little white tabs to go and then the joy of waiting for  to arrive at the weekend,  so I can start blood tests next Monday...  If on form it's going to be at least next Friday before I start jabbing though  

Right - off for my tea now - have a good evening girls - Debbee - please don't sing anymore,  so I can go on my bike this weekend and try and loose some flab before the steriods start turning me into a contented hamster again   

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Well girls I've not been singing so hopefully the    will stay and well have a good weekend enough said.....  

Piper - love puss's idea of the wide anlge lens..... ...Scan on tues  bet your sssoooo excited and an induction date eerrmmm  sure you won't need it.... ...

Caza - Hun you still feelin sick, can't they do anything have you got to grin and bear it.....those twinnies will be worth it though....Hope your feelin better soon 

Puss - Next week jabbin...lovely... ...Have the changed your drugs...whats Gonal F all about is it as well as or instead f...??

Elliebabe - Bet your havin a Fab time drinking ....Sunning... very jealous... 

Rach - Hows it going you calmed from seeing the Pysco... ...  listerned to cd again but again fell asleep ... ... 

Well hI to everyone else Hope you all have a fab  weekend and lots of Dare I say it....  ...... ... promise Puss won't sing all weekend..... enjoy your bike ride....

Luv

Deb Bee x x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning Girls

How are we all ? dare I say it looks like    all weekend! really looking forward to it! going for a manicure in the morning and then out to dinner to a lovely restaurant with some friends!

Had the day from hell yesterday , had an inspection from my awarding body at work which thankfully went really well, my mums cat who's very old and very dearly loved has had another stroke and looks like hes on the way out and I had to try and get her to have him put down  and the suprefact headache kicked in OH JOY!

caza - good to know your ok despite the sickness, how may week have you got left?

Piper HHmmmm 6.6.06 had you thought of Damien as a name if you get a boy! must have had a traumatic time the other day hun really glad that everything is ok! Don't think you'll be needing that induction date if squeak is 3/5ths engaged! can't wait to see the piccie try to smile we don't want the kids to be traumatised in later life!

Deb Bee - No singing I'm looking forward to a nice weekend! also thought I might have a drive round the parks of sheff to have a laugh at Puss on her bike!

puss - Hope AF turns up at the weekend and the bloods go well next week! don't want you too far in front of me though and I don't start stimming till about the 14th!

Debs - Hhmm that jacuzzi sounds nice, hope your chilling and giving yourself some "ME" time  treatment will start again soon enough!

Elliebabe - Where are you our little Jet setter we were expecting Continental posts!

Anyone fancy a little low key lunch before the 3 of us get to EC?

Love rach


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Rach - lunch sounds good - when were you thinking of...  

Deb Bee - suns out    - the gonal-f's to use instead of menopur this time around - just hope it works  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Puss - your first for EC so whens that predicted and we'll do it before then! 

Probably next weekend 10th or 11th? can't do 17th but can do 18th weekend after but will you be very close to EC then?

Love rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Where have you all been girlies?
Hope you've all been enjoying the sunshine this weekend   I've been trying not to burn my overexposed belly button!!
Puss, did af arrive in time for bloods this morning? Could this cycle be the one where you don't have to wait all week to start stimming!!!!!! 
Debbee, I never managed to stay awake thru those hypno cd's - but seemed to do the trick anyway!!!!
Rach, how are the jabs? Is your leg resembling a pin cushion yet!! Hows Murray doing with the drugs?? Or is he waiting to show off with the menopur?!
Very jealous of you girlies having lunch - but you probably couldn't find anywhere big enough to get me in!
Elliebabe, most disappointed that we haven't had a continental posting yet - and aren't you home tomorrow? Hope you've had a fab time and enjoyed your anniversary!!
Lots of love to Caza, Pasha, Debs, Becca and Michelle - hope you're all ok
love Piper x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Laydees... 

Well i didn't sing ... ... what a fab weekend with the sunshine... ...about time to spent mine stripping the front room and pulling the plaster off with the wallpaper now looks very distressed..... ... and like a bomb site....  and also pulling up my weeds cutting the grass all the usual jobs.... but nice with the sunshine... ...
Pining like mad to get started on my next treatment but sending all my mateys lots of    vibes.....

Rach - You are a Laydee that lunches... ...  where you lot on abou havin lunch ... ... hows the headache hope its gone,, bet you can't wait to get stimming on 14th....

Puss - Thanks for info on Gonal f now i know.... ...Been out on ya bike this weekend.... ...  Did AF arrive have you been for bloods this morning...

Piper - Hope your slapping plenty of sun cream on your belly .. you make me   ...and got your feet up .... Scan day tomorrow let us know how it goes..

Elliebabe - Are you back our little globe trotter... ... bet you had a fab time come on fill us in..... 


Hi to everyone else....   

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

flipping heck we're quiet!

Deb bee I can do 10th, 11th, or 18th are you up for it? it would be lovely to see you!

Puss - where are you??

Ellibabe - are you up for it?  anyone else?

Love rach


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello I'm here

No computer in hotel, broken down, must have known I was coming lol lol

Glad to hear you still hanging on Piper until I get home.  Hope your ok and that the mio bambinos are not giving you too much gip.

Puss  When's ec, you way ahead of me, I don't start jabbing until 9th.  Good luck mate.

Rachg  Well you are jabbing too!!!!  I feel so left out but will be catching you up soon.

Deb bee  hope your ok mate and taking it easy.

Everybody else, good luck.

Anniversary was beautiful, went to jewellers in limone and DH is having a ring made for my anniversary present (eternity), picking it up tomorrow.  Weather is so so but really enjoying it and have been for a massage today so totally relaxed.

You all take care and will chat when I get back, quickly read all the messages but thinking you are thinking of meeting again, yeah up for it and will get in touch on Wednesday.

Arrivaderchi.

Elliebabe xxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there ladies

Phew busy weekend - thanks so much for keeping your trap shut Deb Bee - lurvely weather over this side of the hill  

Been on my bike twice this weekend - 13.5 miles in total - ok it's a bit pathetic in the scheme of things I know,  hardly the tour de france,  but pretty good for little ole me    Bum's a bit sore now though 

Rach - Hope the jabs are going ok - how are your bruises?  Lunch - next Sat 10th is good for me but I have an acc appt at 1600 so if we could do Sheffield and meet a bit earlier than usual it would be handy (if it's a prob then I can always try and change the appt)  Sunday's a bit of a problem as we've friends staying over on Sat night.  Sat 18th is also good for me as long as the stims are behaving themselves!    What do you think?

Piper - glad to hear you're relaxing and sunning yourself - DH just asked if you're visible via low orbit satellites - I've slapped him..   Did you get your next photo done?  Well AF arrived on cue yesterday - been for bloods this morning and surprise surprise,  I'm back there on Wed for another lot.....    Not holding out much hope for being out of the starting blocks before Friday      Hope bubble and squeak aren't camera shy tomorrow - maybe they could try a mexican wave in honour of the football starting  

Deb Bee - stripping - ooooo what a lovely way to spend a nice weekend..  I always find that being a bit rubbish is the best plan when it comes to decorating eg. pulling chunks of plaster off,  smudging or dripping paint on stuff,  etc - it means you get to supervise whilst the lord and master shows you how it's supposed to be done....   Be lovely to see you if you can persuade him it's in his best interests for you to down tools and do lunch    

Elliebabe - Hi there - your DH sounds like a lovely chap - getting jewels made for you - what a star   If all goes to plan then my EC week should be 19th - i'm just praying the different stims drug works ok - more  nervous about that than anything else    Sounds like you're having a lovely time over there - who needs a tinternet connection when you're being pampered to death in Italy  

Debs - have you been chasing DH around the jacuzzi this weekend - shocking the neighbours - thats the spirit  

Big hello to Pasha, Caza, Reb and Michelle - hope you're all well and enjoying the fine weather  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

just a quicky from me as i need to go to the docs for my thyroid levels doen on my way To work!

Piper - Good luck with the hosp appt and getting a date for induction!

Deb Bee - Hhhmmm decorating sounds fun Not!

Ellibabe - Good to here from you hun was getting worried! can't wait to see the ring and hope you can make it too lunch

Puss - Saturday is good for me and don't mind coming over to sheff, I can't do the saturday after but could do the sunday! how about the rest of you or are you leaving me and Puss to it! you know its probably not save to let 2 hormonal women out on thier own!

Love Rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello ladies,
Scan was fine and Bubble is now 6lb and Squeak 61/2lb so chunky little babies!!
However hospital now moved the goalposts and no induction at 38 wks, they're going to leave me til 40 wks   So back next week to see the consultant and see how things are going - will try and encourage them out on my own though!!!
Rach, hope the thyroid levels are ok
Puss, fingers crossed for tomorrows bloods
Debbee, Your tx will be here quicker than you think and you'll be back on that rollercoaster!
Elliebabe, Hope you're home safely!
Hope you all get to lunch on Saturday - have a small slice of choc fudge cake for me!!!!! 
love Piper x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Bloody hell Piper you'll explode before then! arrange to meet us on Saturday then you'll defo start !

have you thoughat about trying Dr zaou ( or however your spell it!) or theres a reflex point on your big toe thats good for starting people off (ring if you want details!) or you could try the hot curray and hot sex which should be good for a laugh! 

Whats happening with lunch girls come on I'm hormonal and impatient  and I'm not eating Pipers Chocolate fudge cake!

Love rach


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hmmm  - I'd go for the pricking the toe option Piper - though curry and hot sex might just do the trick   
Wow 12 1/2 lb's of babies on board - no wonder you're ready for them - can't believe they're talking about leaving you till 40 weeks   

Rach - lets call it Saturday then,  Ha Ha as usual?    Looking forward to it  - perhaps we can persuade Deb Bee to come if she's allowed to put down her paintbrush  

got to dash - going out at 7pm and had no tea yet!

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Puss - saturday great for me see you at the ha ha at 12? coming on the train as last time it cost me an arm and leg to park!

come on the rest you Debs put that paintbrush down and come and meet us, ellibabe we need to see the tan and the ring (Hhmmmm Precious)

Anyone else fancy joining us!

Well the hot flushes have kicked in and I'm knackered was in bed at 8.30 last night  but at least AF turned up this morning so maybe my boobs will calm down a bit , its my last day at work today as have bunged acouple of AL days in off to ripon tommorrow with my Mum and the spa on friday with the Girls!

love rach


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi everyone

DH didn't chase me round the jacuzzi!!!  Nearly ended up in casualty tho.....  Got some free aroma salts to go in the tub - got in....and the fumes nearly caused an asthma attack    

Debs


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Girls.....

Hows it going..... still sunny  .. will say no more.....

Rach - Have got plans for this saturday but am going to try to rearrange them so i can come,,,, will let you know... Hot flushes nice just what you want this weather....

Elliebabe - A new ring very nice couldn't turn it down wouldn't have been very nice... ... hopefully will get to see it...

Puss- 13.5 miles OMG...... that is a long way so your doing really well, apart from the sore bum... ... slap some cream on it.... ... hope your bloods went ok today...

Piper - 40 weeks OMG... ... will you be able to walk by then.... ... don't walk past anything sharp n pointed ..... 

Hi to everyone else just a short one cause at work...

luv

Deb Bee x x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Afternoon all

Well, went for more bloods this morning - and sure as eggs are eggs I'm not ready & back again on Friday  

Rach - 1200 is fine,  really looking forward to it.  Hope your boobs & hot flushes behave themselves now   

Deb Bee - hope you can come mate   

Elliebabe - are you home yet with all your new jewels - come and show them off on Sat  

Piper - hang in there hun - looks like you've got a bit of deck chair weather over the next few days to put your feet up and have a snooze in  

Debs - poor you - the aroma stuff sounds very dodgy if it can affect people like that doesn't it - hope you're feeling ok now and back to doing some serious pampering of yourself    

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello ladies!
Elliebabe, Hope you're home ok! Good luck with your jabbing and your appt at Sheffield - you'll soon be catching up with Rach and Puss!
Puss, Good luck for bloods tomorrow - looks like true to form it'll be jabbing from tomorrow then! Fingers crossed for you!
Rach, how are you doing? Sounds like you're having a pampering couple of days - enjoy!
Debbee, hope you get to meet up with the others -we really missed you last time 
Debs, Those aroma salts sound dreadful - do they carry a warning? They really should do! Hope you're ok now, maybe you can try for a repeat performance with the jacuzzi and no salts!! 
Well the weathers fab, just wish i could sit out in it a bit longer... but am making the most of the peace and quiet! Have one foot that seems to be so puffy it looks like it belongs to an elephant but apart from that all 3 of us are doing ok  
DH working on sat so no chance of me getting across to meet you as i don't now fit behind the steering wheel 
Will try and get another new pic on for you lot to giggle at!
love Piper x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

Yeah I'm back and am just trying to get my head round this working lark!!! lol.  Had an absolute brilliant time and now just waiting for agents to value of our house and then getting on market.  Hopefully that house down the road doesn't sell - Rachg/Piper - send some reiki.

Well off to clinic tomorrow for the dreaded paperwork and handing over of monies.  Still very positive and still in no doubt that there will be alot of BFP come June/July Care babies.

Sorry guys won't be able to make Saturday, got so much on the next couple of weekends.  Will try to catch up with you in clinic and on here.

Piper - you take care matey and can't believe that they are leaving you to 40 weeks.

Rachg - hope your ok and will pop over next week to collect crystal, will txt you.

Puss - hope you get a good result Friday and can start stimming.  Good luck to you.

Deb-bee - hope your ok and have you heard when you will start again.

Anyway got to go, looking for flights - no not more holidays.  Got to go to Ireland next week for work.

Take care and have a good time Saturday, will be thinking of you all.

xxx
Elliebabe


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Guys

Don't think I will be able to make Saturday my visitors are still coming.... DH told me to go anyway and he would entertain them for a couple of hours bless but really there my friends and not his.... but will see they may not turn up you never know....
If I don't manage it Rach , Puss have a fab time ... 



Luv

Deb bee x x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there 

Aw Deb Bee - that's a shame - but if you can't make it then I hope you have a good time with your friends and we'll sniff that leather apron for you if we see it..   

Rach - looks like it's just me n thee this time - ah well, at least there'll be no witnesses to any bad behaviour  (on all that orange juice   )   

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Well do you think they are trying to tell us something Puss shall we postpone till next sunday or just go for it on our own, is anyone more available next week? I could get there next Saturday but not till about 3pm is that any good to anyone?

Puss will PM you my mobile no in case we go for tomorrow in case of problems with trains etc!

Love rach


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Another blood test this morning and still not quite there yet!  So finally starting jabs on Sunday,  stims on Monday..... 

Rach - happy either way - nice munch tomorrow or nice munch next week - I'm easy  

Can any of you other ladies do next weekend?  

I'll pm you my number too Rach - just tried calling you so if you've a strange number on your mobile it was me  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls, Hope you are all doing well  

Puss, it wont be long now before they get them eggs.  I really am rooting for you girl   fingers crossed, this is the one  

I have been off this week and will be off next week too   going to a health spa next week and will be having a full body hot stone massage    I am feeling loads better than last month and I have been really really healthy so I am preying my fsh levels will come  

Have a lovely weekend girls.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,60092.new.html#new


----------

